# Someone mentally ill has been harrassing our staff and users for over a year now



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

I’ve literally called the police due to the constant harassment he’s been giving me and my community, we even got confirmation that they spoke to him. That still hasn’t deterred him and now it’s starting to escalate to further legal actions. It’s actually gotten to the point where we had to bring on new members to our staff to have constant 24 hour monitoring and completely restructure how our server is operated. He seriously needs help and it’s scary to have someone so unhinged stalking me and my community.
I can forward along my evidence if you want to give that to the police.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I’ve literally called the police due to the constant harassment he’s been giving me and my community, we even got confirmation that they spoke to him. That still hasn’t deterred him and now it’s starting to escalate to further legal actions. It’s actually gotten to the point where we had to bring on new members to our staff to have constant 24 hour monitoring and completely restructure how our server is operated. He seriously needs help and it’s scary to have someone so unhinged stalking me and my community.


If you ever attempt anything more serious against him, be assured that you have our full support and we will provide every bit of info we have.

Hopefully the police will make a stop by his house sometime and check for drugs or something.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> If you ever attempt anything more serious against him, be assured that you have our full support and we will provide every bit of info we have.
> 
> Hopefully the police will make a stop by his house sometime and check for drugs or something.


We (as in me and my server staff,) have been collecting evidence against him for months now. For privacy reasons I am jumping to DMs.


----------



## djpannda (May 26, 2022)

No one deserve be This harassment. Hopefully this issue gets handled the right way. But its sad to see  GBATEMP be ransacked by Racist/Sexist "alpha" neckbreads for a while now. 

@The Catboy-  My sincere Prayers with what you have to deal with! Don't let anyone try to take you down!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 26, 2022)

I've been reporting his posts in the Memebox everytime I see them; should I keep reporting?


----------



## Elodain (May 26, 2022)

If you have all the relevant information, I would suggest going to court and filing for a PPO (Personal Protection Order AKA Restraining Order) against him.

The Police wont really do anything until you actually press charges against him I don't think, but if he has a no contact order placed on his he risks jail (or prison) time for violation.

It really sucks that it has to go this far but some people just cant mellow out until they've served some time. Sadly I have a family member that served two prison terms because he refused to let things go with certain females and then violated the resulting PPO. Never put his hands on anyone, but just wouldn't stop calling and coming around. He will openly admit he believes he never would have calmed down on it if his last stint hadnt been 8 years.


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

That troll has been making a cool place sometimes a little sad.  Is awful to see how many damage  a single person can make.

The staff have our support wish could do anything definitive about that  damn troll


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 26, 2022)

HereJustForTranslations said:


> ...
> And then I get wrapped up in stupid discussions that do nothing but waste my time.



Then leave? Why waste anyone's time? Let alone yours? You don't have to be here. You didn't have to create an account. I guess it's easier to take the low road and beg for attention?


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 26, 2022)

it's amazing how obvious those alt accounts posting on this thread were
c'mon now, put a _cursory_ effort in...


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

Elodain said:


> If you have all the relevant information, I would suggest going to court and filing for a PPO (Personal Protection Order AKA Restraining Order) against him.


That doesnt work for a website though does it now? lol


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 26, 2022)

SAIYAN48 said:


> I've been reporting his posts in the Memebox everytime I see them; should I keep reporting?


Yeap please do.

We the staff probably don't say this quite enough but we really appreciate spammers and bots and such


----------



## CeeDee (May 26, 2022)

ah yes, duh gooberment banhammer

in all seriousness though, it's a shame that staff and community members here have had to deal with shit like this, and I really hope the local authorities actually... yknow, do something about it


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

Darth Meteos said:


> it's amazing how obvious those alt accounts posting on this thread were
> c'mon now, put a _cursory_ effort in...


Isn’t it obvious? They need to prove everyone else just wants attention by bringing a lot of attention to themselves.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Take him to the nearest school, problem solved.

On a more serious idea, isn't there a "Cyberpolice" in the USA, or anywhere else that may take this more seriously?

Just saying as we have something similar over here.

How about contacting his parents or something?

The guy said in the chatbox that he burned down his house while getting his d*** sucked and dissed his own momma.

If you can contact a familiar, show'em and let's see what they think.


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 26, 2022)

my gbatemp is spotty
is this mf really ddos'ing right now


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Elodain said:


> If you have all the relevant information, I would suggest going to court and filing for a PPO (Personal Protection Order AKA Restraining Order) against him.


Adding to  this, @Costello if it's possible, tell staff to fill one separately. Maybe then police will take it seriously since it's not just one guy complaining.


----------



## rantex92 (May 26, 2022)

Darth Meteos said:


> my gbatemp is spotty
> is this mf really ddos'ing right now


nah ping to this site is normal


----------



## Elodain (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> That doesnt work for a website though does it now? lol


Maybe not as a whole, but considering he has been banned from this site and is personally targeting several of it's members I would imagine further ban evasion would be considered as a violation if the orders put against him by said members he is targeting.

Plus if he does end up in jail or prison, it will likely be a stipulation on his conditional release that he will not be able to use the internet at best and internet capable devices at worse during his eventual parole/conditional release. Same with prohibition if the legal system goes that route instead of locking him up

My family member wasn't allowed on a computer for the majority of his two year parole, and he didn't even use a computer to stalk and harass the ladies.

All you would need to do is contact his prohibition/parole officer and let them know. Proof isn't even needed, though it would be best to provide it. He'll be in jail/back in jail in a heartbeat.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 26, 2022)

sorry for probably being on the list of shame I have mental problems.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.


Over a year? *Ouch.* But the main/real account hasn't banned for a year now (if it is the one I think of).
===========

This description sounds extreme – and a case rather for the psychiatrist than for the police only. What goal could one possibly have to put so much effort into creating dummy accounts that get zapped instantly… while evading IP bans with VPN/Tor? (I've seen very few of them despite being active daily – the staff must be really watchful for this). Please keep it up and don't let anybody ruin GBAtemp and the community.




yuyuyup said:


> sorry for probably being on the list of shame I have mental problems.


So do I. Quite a lot of them. But I don't harass/attack people and/or sites online. And as far as I know you don't do such things either.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 26, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> So do I. Quite a lot of them. But I don't harass/attack people and/or sites online. And as far as I know you don't do such things either.


I attacked people even recently, and I used to feel entitled to spam off-topic etc.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> I attacked people even recently, and I used to feel entitled to spam off-topic etc.


I have known you for ages and rest assured you are very far from that guy's level and you will always be welcome here as long as you can keep it civil


----------



## duwen (May 26, 2022)

Kind of hope that some of the fans of this site that are regulars over at places like 4chan will rally up some anons to do what they do best.
And, while waiting for a natural resolution is far from ideal, I believe that eventually this individual will "Chris Chan" himself into custody.


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2022)

duwen said:


> Kind of hope that some of the fans of this site that are regulars over at places like 4chan will rally up some anons to do what they do best.
> And, while waiting for a natural resolution is far from ideal, I believe that eventually this individual will "Chris Chan" himself into custody.



Them saying: not your personal army.


----------



## Xzi (May 26, 2022)

Man's apparently trying to get into Guinness as the world's biggest e-Karen.  And what a joke using Clancy as his handle, he learned nothing from any of the episodes of The Midnight Gospel.  Assuming he's even watched it at all, of course.


----------



## duwen (May 26, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Them saying: not your personal army.


That's why I'm not asking them


----------



## RAHelllord (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> That doesnt work for a website though does it now? lol


Depending on the state he lives in, the state the server is hosted in, and the state the people getting harassed reside in it may be possible in all of those locations, some of those locations, or none of those locations. In a lot of places restraining orders cover any and all forms of communication that is not legally required to happen (say, court orders getting delivered), regardless of the channels used.

However, I'm not a lawyer, and especially not your lawyer, so this would be something to poke at with the attorney of your choice. But considering you guys know his name already that means getting one nailed on his person will be possible as long as it's legally feasible. And his actions may very well be covered under it.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (May 26, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Depending on the state he lives in, the state the server is hosted in, and the state the people getting harassed reside in it may be possible in all of those locations, some of those locations, or none of those locations. In a lot of places restraining orders cover any and all forms of communication that is not legally required to happen (say, court orders getting delivered), regardless of the channels used.
> 
> However, I'm not a lawyer, and especially not your lawyer, so this would be something to poke at with the attorney of your choice. But considering you guys know his name already that means getting one nailed on his person will be possible as long as it's legally feasible. And his actions may very well be covered under it.


Reminds me of how Michael Valentine Smith from Stanger in a Strange Land was technically the heir to four different people.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 26, 2022)

Stop it already, Putin!

Seriously though, I wonder if he sends the mails by himself. Could perhaps be done by a bot.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (May 26, 2022)

He probably thinks he's a master hacker because he can circumvent an IP ban.


----------



## Creamu (May 26, 2022)

Ooof, that is very unfortunat. Taking drugs is an indicator that he has a warped perseption. Other than getting him into a institution that will make sure he does not take mind altering substances, there is no quick solution I am afraid. If he is at it for this long with this dedication I don't think ignoring him will make him stop. It is possible but not very likley. Despite his vulgar and extreme behavior I hope he will be fine.


----------



## linuxares (May 26, 2022)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> He probably thinks he's a master hacker because he can circumvent an IP ban.


I too can use NordVPN™


----------



## Creamu (May 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I too can use NordVPN™


You are a god of war though...


----------



## Nikokaro (May 26, 2022)

I remember this so-called "enlightened" person (self-defined as such). For a while he continued to post videos on his profile, or on that of others, and he only answered some of my questions by posting other videos. Yes, I remember some of his mention of drug use. Then it disappeared from circulation. At first it seemed harmless, but maybe I was wrong. Has anyone ever managed to communicate with him? Has he ever given answers that were consistent, relevant to the topic? Maybe here he was only looking for the attention of others and a form of friendship and help .... I hope that he will not be abandoned to his destiny, and that someone will help him, poor thing ....


----------



## Creamu (May 26, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I remember this so-called "enlightened" person (self-defined as such). For a while he continued to post videos on his profile, or on that of others, and he only answered some of my questions by posting other videos. Yes, I remember some of his mention of drug use. Then it disappeared from circulation. At first it seemed harmless, but maybe I was wrong. Has anyone ever managed to communicate with him? Has he ever given answers that were consistent, relevant to the topic? Maybe here he was only looking for the attention of others and a form of friendship and help .... I hope that he will not be abandoned to his destiny, and that someone will help him, poor thing ....


I am sorry to hear that. There is not much use in armchair psychology, but it may be a case of bi polar. Hopefully a professionell will check on him or perferably someone who is close to him. Wish him all the best.


----------



## soup1 (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.
> 
> But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.
> 
> ...


is there a shadowban kinda thing where he thinks his messages and posts are getting through but are secretly blocked cause that'd prolly make him take wayyy longer to realise


----------



## AmandaRose (May 26, 2022)

soup1 said:


> is there a shadowban kinda thing where he thinks his messages and posts are getting through but are secretly blocked cause that'd prolly make him take wayyy longer to realise


So it would kinda be a situation where to him his posts are showing but everyone else does not see them. This would be very difficult to implement but could work as he would end up thinking nobody is replying to his shit and he might then eventually get bored and fuck off to another site as nobody is giving him the attention he clearly needs.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 26, 2022)

Man, I thought this was a joke thread.

Now, seriously? Damn.


----------



## rantex92 (May 26, 2022)

soup1 said:


> is there a shadowban kinda thing where he thinks his messages and posts are getting through but are secretly blocked cause that'd prolly make him take wayyy longer to realise


i dont think that would be a good move  like op stated he want to go the legit way

 it would be easy to get some tempers pentesting the hell out of him but then we go down on his level


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> i dont think that would be a good move  like op stated he want to go the legit way    it would be easy to get some tempers pentesting the hell out of him


*Tried it*. DinohScene called me for "engaging him"

Was fun to be honest.


----------



## Fugelmir (May 26, 2022)

Anybody this devoted needs to be on your staff.   Roll out the red carpet and the stay the hell out of his way.


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> i dont think that would be a good move  like op stated he want to go the legit way
> 
> it would be easy to get some tempers pentesting the hell out of him but then we go down on his level



Best not to do that, it's exactly the kind of responses people like that expect and as you said, you'd be no better then said person if you stoop to their level.
Ignore and reporting is really the only solution so that we can swiftly take care of it, engaging them will only make things worse.



Fugelmir said:


> Anybody this devoted needs to be on your staff.   Roll out the red carpet and the stay the hell out of his way.



clancy4admin.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2022)

He dug himself into his delirious and narcissic spiral, now point and laugh.

Best is to ignore him, he wants the attention, engaging to a discussion with him is as productive as watching paint dry.

I can't deny each time he spent time to personally get me involved in shit was cute, each time I have a giggle, then I would show my friends how much of a deluded wacko he is, before posting a short banter about his whereabouts, then block him from whatever place he was last seen, and of course banned from the site.

A little while ago I even had a bit of fun playing the cat and mouse game to ban him as soon as he made a new alt, but frankly after a day or 2 it got old real fast.
I hate how much the more resilient pests are the ones you really want to see gone and forgotten.
If only he was a tiny bit entertaining it would make the hunt a lot more fun, but nah, it's mostly pathetic and I feel sorry for his sad and miserable routine.

May the LSD knockoff bless his heart, like they say in where he lives.
Who knows, at least he could come back to a reality check when he loses his possessions, implying he has anything under his own name, of course.

Touching some grass surely would be a beneficial activity in these troubling times.


----------



## auntnadia (May 26, 2022)

As someone who knows a little about mental illness, I can say with conviction that there is no documented illness that makes a person behave in this manner. A person may feel compelled to act out in a certain way, because of an illness, but behaviour is always a choice. Please pass his details to an authority (such as the police) local to him, assuming you know his location. It could save someones life.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

auntnadia said:


> It could save someones life.


Nobody wants to save _that_ life.


auntnadia said:


> A person may feel compelled to act out in a certain way, because of an illness


A tumour can cause it too.


----------



## gohan123 (May 26, 2022)

you have a huge fan right there. hopefully he generates ad revenue or something.


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

@Costello As a frequent visitor of the Meme Box (along with @Veho & @hippy dave and others), i can attest that i've seen him more than i can count harass @The Catboy , and along with calling him very mean things, and that's just the public stuff, i can only imagine what he'd say in the DMs.. Same to @DinohScene too. Which made me think that he has something against the LGBTQ+ community..
While he does call other mods as well but not as frequently, and not with the same kind of attitude.
It had to be atleast +100 dup accounts of his during this 4~5 months period after he was banned.
Obviously the guy is *unstable*, any sane person would maybe do it like a couple of times and quit after a week or something, but not him. To call this kind of behavior childish would be an insult to children.
Everytime i see any of his posts i report them as fast as i can, i never reply to such posts.. Sometimes his posts stay for a little bit until they get deleted, and it's understandable since mods are doing the best they can here. And they're human too, with real life things to take of..
Honestly, *thank you* for all your hardwork on keeping this beautiful site free of scums like him!


----------



## Nikokaro (May 26, 2022)

I took note of what he wrote before it was deleted. Forget the bad words he used. Apparently he feels victimized, bullied by staff members. He said he had been a member of the site for 15 years, and that some of his posts were deleted for no reason, and when he asked for an explanation he was banned. He has a kind of respect for Costello, and accuses him of looking at injustices without intervening. I honestly don't think he's making things up, but he's exaggerating something that really happened, that he misunderstood, and that hurt him. I don't want to be the devil's advocate, but the truth is never as simple and clean as you'd like it to be ...


----------



## sombrerosonic (May 26, 2022)

Man, if the website gets DDOS.... Ill be so pissed.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I honestly don't think he's making things up


He is 100% making things up.

Reality is no longer suitable to describe the plane of existence he floats above.


----------



## N7Kopper (May 26, 2022)

If he really wanted to get results, he wouldn't say "read niggger fags". He would make you out to be misogynistic and transphobic for being too tolerant of dissident opinions to your advertisers.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

auntnadia said:


> As someone who knows a little about mental illness, I can say with conviction that there is no documented illness that makes a person behave in this manner. A person may feel compelled to act out in a certain way, because of an illness, but behaviour is always a choice. Please pass his details to an authority (such as the police) local to him, assuming you know his location. It could save someones life.


This actually kind of lines up with paranoid schizophrenia. I suggest that based on the extremely unusual and paranoid rants that he has posted. He’s made claims of individuals being part of secret organizations, claims of them harassing him, claims of being part of secret organizations, and so on. These rants are riddled with grammatical and spelling errors on top of that. It doesn’t help that he’s known for taking some pretty strong drugs on top of all of this. It’s to the point where we’ve gone past any normal behavior. I am also someone with a mental illness, I was diagnosed with DID a few years back. Although not the same as paranoid schizophrenia, we did have a few episodes that manifested on the Temp back in the day. It’s not uncommon for someone to have their mental illness start spreading into their online life, especially when they feel wronged.


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)

Urgh I've seen his embarrassing repeated spamming of the meme box thread, but I wasn't aware there was more going on than that. The staff don't deserve this shit and neither do our favourite catboy and community.
I hope you find a way to get it under control, or maybe if he comes to realise what a sad embarrassment he's being to himself, he might try and find something better to spend his life on. All that time spent making new accounts just to have them nuked in seconds is a sorry waste of a life, please do better.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 26, 2022)

Is there a chance he has other accounts on GBGTemp that are blending in? Any one of us could be this madman. I could be him.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> Is there a chance he has other accounts on GBGTemp that are blending in? Any one of us could be this madman. I could be him.


We know exactly who he is, nice try though.


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2022)

Yep, I remember having to deal with him for a bit a while back.
He used to post tweets about random shit and tag GBAtemp members with Twitter accounts—me included. I responded to him once and he didn't leave me alone for weeks.

He said stuff like my government will ‘make me disappear for shits and giggles’. It wasn't fun.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> We know exactly who he is, nice try though.


This part is pretty sus though


LoggerMan said:


> GBGTemp


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> We know exactly who he is


What do you mean?

Do you mean: "We know exactly who he is" ... because... IP address?
Or am I thinking out of the intended idea...


----------



## mitrium (May 26, 2022)

He also writes like a weirdo. Poor kid, hope he gets the help needed to become a functional person.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2022)

I agree with @DinohScene .  Don't engage with him.  He's probably just looking for a reaction.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 26, 2022)

Costello said:


> View attachment 311464


I think it's quite telling that he lists Gbatemp up there with Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, Google, and Discord.  Like I love this site, and use it daily, but I'm not oblivious to reality, gbatemp is nowhere on the same level as those other sites.  But the fact that this guy lists it, and only it beyond typical truly big name sites, says to me that he probably doesn't use many other niche sites.  Which I do think is a bit concerning, if this guy is so unhinged to do something to an online community (if he truly can, beyond just creating dupe accounts that immediately get banned), then I think it probably would be this community.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Do you mean: "We know exactly who he is" ... because... IP address?
> Or am I thinking out of the intended idea...



Yeah dude real name is out there


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I agree with @DinohScene .  Don't engage with him.  He's probably just looking for a reaction.


The same reactions from people saying: "Ooh, poor thing, let's help the kid"
If that ******* sees people cares about him, is the same as people who engages with him by telling him he's not welcome anymore.


Let me rewrite my idea:

If you guys tell us to not engage with him, then why you're making a whole thread dedicated to this asshole?
Is the same!

*"Do not engage with him, he just wants attention. Anywyay, I'll make a whole thread complaining about him... but do not engage"*


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Yeah dude real name is out there


Not just his real name, literally everything


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Do you mean: "We know exactly who he is" ... because... IP address?
> Or am I thinking out of the intended idea...


It was written in the OP that he has all of his data easily accessible on the internet and that ‘his real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify’.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 26, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I think it's quite telling that he lists Gbatemp up there with Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, Google, and Discord.  Like I love this site, and use it daily, but I'm not oblivious to reality, gbatemp is nowhere on the same level as those other sites.  But the fact that this guy lists it, and only it beyond typical truly big name sites, says to me that he probably doesn't use many other niche sites.  Which I do think is a bit concerning, if this guy is so unhinged to do something to an online community (if he truly can, beyond just creating dupe accounts that immediately get banned), then I think it probably would be this community.


Hey hey how are we ever going to scam Elon Musk into buying the Temp for $46 billion if you expose us like this ;A;


----------



## Hayato213 (May 26, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I think it's quite telling that he lists Gbatemp up there with Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, Google, and Discord.  Like I love this site, and use it daily, but I'm not oblivious to reality, gbatemp is nowhere on the same level as those other sites.  But the fact that this guy lists it, and only it beyond typical truly big name sites, says to me that he probably doesn't use many other niche sites.  Which I do think is a bit concerning, if this guy is so unhinged to do something to an online community (if he truly can, beyond just creating dupe accounts that immediately get banned), then I think it probably would be this community.



Yeah for real he is ranting about GBATemp on Facebook.


----------



## nWo (May 26, 2022)

Damn. That's not good. Yes you should act in every way possible, because you never know what could happen, so it's better to be prepared for anything. I don't know what you could do about it, because I'm from mexico and here there is no law about that (and so many damn things) but you should go ahead, no, wait, you MUST go ahead and have the upper hand before something shitty happens. (Let's hope that never happens)

And yeah, fuck Clancy.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

nWo said:


> Damn. That's not good. Yes you should act in every way possible, because you never know what could happen, so it's better to be prepared for anything. I don't know what you could do about it, because I'm from mexico and here there is no law about that (and so many damn things) but you should go ahead, no, wait, you MUST go ahead and have the upper hand before something shitty happens. (Let's hope that never happens)
> 
> And yeah, fuck Clancy.


We have the "Cyber Police" where you can report sexual harassment and on-line bullies. Not sure if that has ever worked though, but it's something that exists in our country. (SSC-CDMX)

@Costello, the fuck you're waiting for? You already have all the info. Don't hesitate and report the fucker at once. Same for mods. If police notices multiple reports against this guy, they'd probably take it seriously.


----------



## sombrerosonic (May 26, 2022)

Man, People who act like this are trash. Your wasting mods time on here as well as just being a dick. people need to calm down and drink a pepsi fr. Hope he shut his mouth soon.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> We have the "Cyber Police" where you can report sexual harassment and on-line bullies. Not sure if that has ever worked though, but it's something that exists in our country. (SSC-CDMX)
> 
> @Costello, the fuck you're waiting for? You already have all the info. Don't hesitate and report the fucker at once. Same for mods. If police notices multiple reports against this guy, they'd probably take it seriously.


Would that be wise though?  The guy hasn't really done anything yet beyond be an annoying and persistent troll.  If the cops do go and have a chat with the guy, they probably wont end up arresting him, unless they directly see some major red flags, which means he'd just be all the more pissed at this site for essentially doxing him (though if he's leaving all his info out to easily be seen, he definitely shares some responsibility at that point for the cops coming to him to begin with, though he'd likely never appreciate or agree with that).


----------



## linuxares (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> We have the "Cyber Police" where you can report sexual harassment and on-line bullies. Not sure if that has ever worked though, but it's something that exists in our country. (SSC-CDMX)
> 
> @Costello, the fuck you're waiting for? You already have all the info. Don't hesitate and report the fucker at once. Same for mods. If police notices multiple reports against this guy, they'd probably take it seriously.


I'm on the other side of the pond


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Would that be wise though?  The guy hasn't really done anything yet beyond be an annoying and persistent troll.  If the cops do go and have a chat with the guy, they probably wont end up arresting him, unless they directly see some major red flags, which means he'd just be all the more pissed at this site for essentially doxing him (though if he's leaving all his info out to easily be seen, he definitely shares some responsibility at that point for the cops coming to him to begin with, though he'd likely never appreciate or agree with that).


Then what's the point of this thread?


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Then what's the point of this thread?


I think to find the best way to deal with the guy.  And I'm not even saying your idea is necessarily the wrong choice, I'm just questioning if that's the conclusion we should immediately jump to here or not.  Maybe it is, I'm not sure, I'm just trying to think this shit through.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I'm on the other side of the pond


Even in the states we are running into issues. Like I said in my post, I literally called the police, have a report that they spoke to him, and can even provide the case number and brief email exchange with the police to share my screenshots. The issue I am running into is that I don’t live in the same state as him. The most I can do is keep calling the police. 


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Then what's the point of this thread?


Pretty sure trying to find a solution to this problem.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Even in the states we are running into issues. Like I said in my post, I literally called the police, have a report that they spoke to him, and can even provide the case number and brief email exchange with the police to share my screenshots. The issue I am running into is that I don’t live in the same state as him. The most I can do is keep calling the police.
> 
> Pretty sure trying to find a solution to this problem.


But when everyone's effort has already failed for over a year now, what's the point of trying to find a way to deal with the behavior that's been carried over that long?

Do you guys expect that he's suddenly going to get bored or magically realize that what's he's done for a year is wrong?

No, of course not. And members expressing pitty just fuels this behavior.
In my opinion, this has gone out of hand and requires legal actions now.

If I were in Costello's position, I would've acted already (legally) without letting him know.

He's obviously lurking this thread. Let him know what it's going to happen now. No more bullshit.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> But when everyone's effort has already failed for over a year now, what's the point of trying to find a way to deal with the behavior that's been carried over that long?
> 
> Do you guys expect that he's suddenly going to get bored or magically realize that what's he's done for a year is wrong?
> 
> ...


That’s kind of the point of this thread. Most of the people being harassed are either not in the same state or country. I do agree that legal action should be taken but it’s really the question of how? What methods need to be taken to deal with this when Costello is not in the US. I guess it would require either a member of the staff or someone the staff trusts to represent the site ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## duwen (May 26, 2022)

I know the mods here have blackbelts in google-fu, so it shouldn't be too hard to find other communities/forums that have dealt with similar individuals and reach out to them to see what course of action they took.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

I didn't even know we had a Facebook page. Any other sites I should know about 

Hopefully, this problem child can be fixed.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## linuxares (May 26, 2022)

duwen said:


> I know the mods here have blackbelts in google-fu, so it shouldn't be too hard to find other communities/forums that have dealt with similar individuals and reach out to them to see what course of action they took.


Another forum reach out to US about him


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2022)

Report him to police. Remember a mentally ill subject can lead another one into suicide. This forum is excellent, mods, and admins cooperate really well with their audience. Proof enough we have a healthy forum environment, but sometimes things need to be taken further, in order to secure the rest of the users.


----------



## soup1 (May 26, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> i dont think that would be a good move  like op stated he want to go the legit way
> 
> it would be easy to get some tempers pentesting the hell out of him but then we go down on his level


ah yeah i understand, but i didnt mean it to make him mad, i meant it more as a peaceful solution but yeah it wouldnt be permanent


----------



## soup1 (May 26, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> So it would kinda be a situation where to him his posts are showing but everyone else does not see them. This would be very difficult to implement but could work as he would end up thinking nobody is replying to his shit and he might then eventually get bored and fuck off to another site as nobody is giving him the attention he clearly needs.


i agree but idk bout being rude to the guy cause he is very clearly an addict and mentally ill and there is a good chance he'll read this we don't need to feed him more


----------



## Mario_hat_with_eyes (May 26, 2022)

Something like this should _absolutely_ be reported to officials. If not for the convenience of the community, then for his own safety. It always makes me sad to see things like this. If he is truly this mentally ill, then he needs to be put in an environment where he can remain safe. My prayers for all involved in this.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

What's our facebook page name? I wanna see what it looks like.


----------



## Elodain (May 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Yeah for real he is ranting about GBATemp on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 311504


Hurr Hurr you screenshotted me I'm Famous.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Just thought: Do you guys can implement a Proxy/VPN/IP address check on every log-in?

Here's an idea, users using a Proxy, VPN or different IP address will not be able to  log in.

In order to use the site as a member, the site will check if you're either using a Proxy, VPN or an IP address different from your last log-in.

The site registers the info with a first log-in... if the site can't match the Proxy/VPN/IP info with subsequent log-ins, you're automatically restrained from logging in.

Think about it like  a reverse Two-Step verification.


----------



## MissingN0pe (May 26, 2022)

Find someone with a lot of free time and a fucked up moral compass and make them harass him right back


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just thought: Do you guys can implement a VPN/IP address check on every log-in?
> 
> Here's an idea, users using VPN or different IP address will not be able to  log in.
> 
> ...



Oh don't start with the 2 step thing. I fuqing hate those!


----------



## Elodain (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just thought: Do you guys can implement a VPN/IP address check on every log-in?
> 
> Here's an idea, users using VPN or different IP address will not be able to  log in.
> 
> ...


Not sure how well that would work out.

It punishes legit users. For instance if I go to my mother's house (she invited me over for dinner lets say) and I want to use her wifi browse the Temp while she cooks, I'm SOL.

If I want to browse the Temp on my phone while I'm laid out at the Plasma Center doing a donation, I'm SOL.

If I'm seeding a torrent and have Nord connected, I'm SOL.

It's kind of hard to justify excluding all the people that use different IP's or VPN's for non ban evasion/harassment purposes because one bad apple is exploiting such things.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Elodain said:


> Not sure how well that would work out.
> 
> It punishes legit users. For instance if I go to my mother's house (she invited me over for dinner lets say) and I want to use her wifi browse the Temp while she cooks, I'm SOL.
> 
> ...


Just a possible solution/random thought.



MissingN0pe said:


> Find someone with a lot of free time and a fucked up moral compass and make them harass him right back


Sounds like me.


----------



## Tomato123 (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just thought: Do you guys can implement a Proxy/VPN/IP address check on every log-in?
> 
> Here's an idea, users using a Proxy, VPN or different IP address will not be able to  log in.
> 
> ...





Elodain said:


> Not sure how well that would work out.
> 
> It punishes legit users. For instance if I go to my mother's house (she invited me over for dinner lets say) and I want to use her wifi browse the Temp while she cooks, I'm SOL.
> 
> ...


And not to mention, dynamic IPs are pretty common.

Personally, I just forget to turn off my VPN half the time so it'd be really annoying to suddenly get logged out all the time. IPs are not really a good way to ban people. All that happens is you ban a bunch of random IPs the guy will never use again, but someone else might use.

The guy needs mental help, not prison. But police might be the only option to have him end up getting that mental help.


----------



## djpannda (May 26, 2022)

its  will punish legit users ......but ph# verification for new users might stop or at least slow it down the ill-intent   ( as getting new ph# will be heavily costly)


----------



## Elodain (May 26, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> its  will punish legit users ......but ph# verification for new users might stop or at least slow it down the ill-intent   ( as getting new ph# will be heavily costly)


Phone numbers are ridiculously easy to come by with the existence of apps like Text Now, which gives you an actual valid phone number to text and call from. The app itself is ad supported and gives you unlimited texting and incoming calls free. The only thing you have to pay for on the ad supported version is minutes for outgoing calls, last I knew.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2022)

As @Costello already mentioned, we’re quite used to this. We have a lot of tools that allow us to identify dupe accounts and other some such shenanigans - we don’t need tech tips.  Detecting and neutralising malicious accounts isn’t really an issue for us, they can be deleted in mere moments, and posts can be purged in entire batches. It takes seconds, and zero effort on our part. The problem is that there’s an oddball on the loose who’s harassing forum users and who will not stop. There’s no magical shield against someone starting a new account, not in this day and age. People like that *always* trip eventually, they *always* let the mask slip and we *always* get them, we’ve all got years of experience under our belts. The main worry here is that this guy is potentially dangerous, and we don’t want him hanging out around you guys. We’re at the limit of what technological means can do, but that doesn’t mean there’s no solution - it’s just a solution we wouldn’t normally use.


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

I think if there's a way to either allow or stop new accounts when they're first created, it can be used to stop his instantaneously. One way to check it's him regardless of changing his IP, is that he keeps using the same *name *or a similar sounding one each time he creates a new account, also same "age" and "location".. 
He doesn't even try to blend in or change who he's or whatever, he's just does the same predictable behavior each time. He's making it too easy. The way he speaks is also very obvious.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I think if there's a way to either allow or stop new accounts when they're first created, it can be used to stop his instantaneously. One way to check it's him regardless of changing his IP, is that he keeps using the same *name *or a similar sounding one each time he creates a new account, also same "age" and "location"..
> He doesn't even try to blend in or change who he's or whatever, he's just does the same predictable behavior each time. He's making it too easy. The way he speaks is also very obvious.


Of course - why would he try to hide? That’d go against his objective - being found out. He doesn’t want to hide, he wants us to know he’s back, that’s the whole point.  Trust me, you’re not giving us enough credit on the tech side of things. Usually we know he’s made a new account before he even types his first post.


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Usually we know he’s made a new account before he even types his first post.


Well that's good to know. Then i don't see how the situation could be improved any further in that front..


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 26, 2022)

This sounds absurd ngl


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## rantex92 (May 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just thought: Do you guys can implement a Proxy/VPN/IP address check on every log-in?
> 
> Here's an idea, users using a Proxy, VPN or different IP address will not be able to  log in.
> 
> ...


that would be like shooting in your on foot on purpose  there are plenty normal behaiving vpn users 

plus there would be more problems with that  some users will have different ips between their log ins not because of use of vpn its because of their isp  like here in germany fo instance you will get a new ip every time your router was shut off for longer than 5 mins *as long as you dont have a static ip registered

and how about that scenario: you register an account  while using a specific vpn server and then using always that  one specific server to log in again  this would make this "vpn block" useless


----------



## Costello (May 28, 2022)

is there such a thing in the USA as some kind of security company who would send people to that guy's home and ask him very nicely and politely (no sarcasm here) to cut the crap or else we will take legal action against him? having a couple of security officers show up at his place would certainly have an effect on his behavior


----------



## godreborn (May 28, 2022)

I'd say try to tell his parents.  He sounds like a kid if he has this kind of time as well as his lack of maturity.  I know if he was my kid, I'd sell his computer, and take away his phone.  That might be enough to do the trick.


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2022)

Costello said:


> is there such a thing in the USA as some kind of security company who would send people to that guy's home and ask him very nicely and politely (no sarcasm here) to cut the crap or else we will take legal action against him? having a couple of security officers show up at his place would certainly have an effect on his behavior


The local police. You can also request a lawyer to send a C&D to him as well.


----------



## Kwyjor (May 28, 2022)

I hope this isn't what drove Turdpoocharger and QuantumCat to stop posting.  I can imagine things like this have put an end to a lot of great projects over the years.



Elodain said:


> Phone numbers are ridiculously easy to come by with the existence of apps like Text Now, which gives you an actual valid phone number to text and call from. The app itself is ad supported and gives you unlimited texting and incoming calls free. The only thing you have to pay for on the ad supported version is minutes for outgoing calls, last I knew.


It changed a while ago such that if it detects something texting you for verification, it will prompt you to get the paid version. (And some services seem to know what numbers are associated with TextNow and don't let you use its numbers.)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Costello said:


> is there such a thing in the USA as some kind of security company who would send people to that guy's home and ask him very nicely and politely (no sarcasm here) to cut the crap or else we will take legal action against him? having a couple of security officers show up at his place would certainly have an effect on his behavior


If you think the individual is a danger to himself and others, you can get in contact with the local police and request a wellness check, but he doesn’t have to let the police in without a warrant. You have reason to believe that based on correspondence with ourselves, as well as our users, and the stalking behaviour he displays. There may be additional remedy in regards to cyberstalking depending on the state of residence. If there are minors involved, you can contact CPS which tends to be more severe. In terms of threats of legal action, there’s nothing you can do legally besides sending a solicitor.


The Catboy said:


> The local police. You can also request a lawyer to send a C&D to him as well.


A C&D is toilet paper if no law is being broken, it only matters if you intend to sue (as evidence of a good will attempt to resolve the dispute). If there were any threats of violence involved, the correct course of action is to inform the police, repeatedly if needs be. They will determine if the threat is actionable or not. The problem with people like this is that their threats are annoying, but not actionable - they’re just crazy. You can report harassment, but that’s notoriously difficult to litigate. Our local Temp lawyer will know more detail than me.


----------



## Nikokaro (May 28, 2022)

Costello said:


> ...some kind of security company who would send people to that guy's home and ask him very nicely and politely (no sarcasm here) to cut the crap or else we will take legal action against him?


Thank goodness there is someone mature and sensible who does not necessarily want to resort to drastic and coercive measures. 
This person believes that he has been wronged and is a victim: my opinion is that he seeks attention, consent and sympathy from other users (and staff). Then I can't stand all those who point fingers, go on witch hunts and want to stone them. Someone said "he who is without sin casts the first stone"; does anyone know him? 
An attitude of closure, condemnation, rejection, ostracism, contempt will only aggravate his resentment and despair: and we all saw what happened in Texas. 
I don't know all the details of the matter, but I don't think it is as serious and desperate a case as some people want to paint it: what do you call it?  "Trolling" if I'm not mistaken.
Maybe by making an exception, you could give him one last chance (by giving him a warning) by seeing if he changes his attitude, possibly without someone attacking or provoking him. After all, he has only argued, bothered or offended someone, things I have seen several times here without anyone taking action. 
This is my humble opinion which, of course, counts for nothing and will go unnoticed or laughed at by some, but for me, being old-fashioned, the sense of human solidarity and empathy is the primary thing, especially toward the most fragile. I have allowed myself to sing out of the choir (as we say over here), a dim and feeble voice destined to fade into silence....
Greetings to all.


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

Costello said:


> is there such a thing in the USA as some kind of security company who would send people to that guy's home and ask him very nicely and politely (no sarcasm here) to cut the crap or else we will take legal action against him? having a couple of security officers show up at his place would certainly have an effect on his behavior


Isn't what he did constitutes as cyberbullying? Harassment, bullying and stalking people over the internet, i would think there's laws about that, even if it's about bullying in general.
But if one wants to see results, he might want to form a case, with proper evidence of said behavior of his, or they probably won't take anything one says seriously.
It's worth a shot to inform the police about it before going down that route (preferably), and one might inform them there's drugs at play (again show some evidence, pics etc.), so it might be an incentive for them to accept or act on the matter. That doesn't mean anything will come of it, but it's worth a try.
Chances if they go snooping around his place, or just going to his place so they can speak with him casually, he could act erratically or he might do something stupid -if he's attitude in real life is the same as when he's online- considering his pompous and self-delusional view of himself, he might trip up and do just that.


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

Though i don't think i've seen him around here or in the Meme Box since before this thread was created. So did he see this and it made him realize something? Is he finally over it? or is he just busy tripping his ass off and he'll come back soon enough with even more shenanigans (wouldn't surprise me)..


----------



## KitChan (May 28, 2022)

It sounds like something is seriously wrong and he needs some kind of help.


----------



## assassinz (May 28, 2022)

Contact youtuber, Scammer Payback. Maybe he can offer some advice.


----------



## linuxares (May 28, 2022)

assassinz said:


> Contact youtuber, Scammer Payback. Maybe he can offer some advice.


He aint a scammer, just a nutcase


----------



## IC_ (May 28, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I remember this so-called "enlightened" person (self-defined as such). For a while he continued to post videos on his profile, or on that of others, and he only answered some of my questions by posting other videos. Yes, I remember some of his mention of drug use. Then it disappeared from circulation. At first it seemed harmless, but maybe I was wrong. Has anyone ever managed to communicate with him? Has he ever given answers that were consistent, relevant to the topic? Maybe here he was only looking for the attention of others and a form of friendship and help .... I hope that he will not be abandoned to his destiny, and that someone will help him, poor thing ....


He seemed like pretty much a normal forum user 2-3 years ago, he had a different username back then, he normally engaged in conversations and I had a few normal conversations with him as well.
Then, from what I can remember, it turned into all those profile posts about drug use, posting videos in random places (which I almost always saw as empty posts, because I have youtube embeds disabled), and at some point I just stopped seeing that and found out that he got banned, I didn't even understand what was going on at the time, thought it was just because of the video spamming and those things.
I can only guess that the strong drug use completely ruined his way of thinking, no idea what else could have happened to him that would cause one to go from seemingly being a normal forum member, to continuously engaging in behavior as bad as this for over a year.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Why would he be reported to the police? It's just basic trolling and doxxing, nothing uncommon. Honestly, for the members affected, just block him, and if he makes an alt still block him. Also to the mods, why look into his other profiles like come on, we don't need to dig that deep. Just take it easy alright, especially considering he's ill.


----------



## duwen (May 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Though i don't think i've seen him around here or in the Meme Box since before this thread was created. So did he see this and it made him realize something? Is he finally over it? or is he just busy tripping his ass off and he'll come back soon enough with even more shenanigans (wouldn't surprise me)..


He's been back - even replied in this thread using several different accounts (all of which were rapidly removed).


----------



## Nikokaro (May 28, 2022)

IC_ said:


> He seemed like pretty much a normal forum user 2-3 years ago, he had a different username back then, he normally engaged in conversations and I had a few normal conversations with him as well.
> Then, from what I can remember, it turned into all those profile posts about drug use, posting videos in random places (which I almost always saw as empty posts, because I have youtube embeds disabled), and at some point I just stopped seeing that and found out that he got banned, I didn't even understand what was going on at the time, thought it was just because of the video spamming and those things.
> I can only guess that the strong drug use completely ruined his way of thinking, no idea what else could have happened to him that would cause one to go from seemingly being a normal forum member, to continuously engaging in behavior as bad as this for over a year.


Okay. I see. Maybe you do not know that he also wrote in this thread, and he complimented me for defending him. He managed to send me a PM before he was banned again. He said he suffered injustice from the staff, posts deleted for no reason, then when he asked for an explanation they banned him the first time. Then other times. He seemed reasonable and absolutely harmless. I take that from how and what he wrote to me via PM and in this thread.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 28, 2022)

Ain't gonna lie. I've never even noticed the guy. But "gbatemp Facebook Twitter Youtube google and discord?" We're in some pretty lofty company there lol.


----------



## djpannda (May 28, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Okay. I see. Maybe you do not know that he also wrote in this thread, and he complimented me for defending him. He managed to send me a PM before he was banned again. He said he suffered injustice from the staff, posts deleted for no reason, then when he asked for an explanation they banned him the first time. Then other times. He seemed reasonable and absolutely harmless. I take that from how and what he wrote to me via PM and in this thread.


…yup “reasonable”


----------



## Nikokaro (May 28, 2022)

djpannda said:


> …yup “reasonable”


I can only speak from my own experience. Yesterday here was certainly consistent, lucid and rational. Of other times I don't know....


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> He seemed reasonable and absolutely harmless.


As do most psychopaths.

Look at Gacy, pillar of his community and over all seemingly upstanding man. Turns out he was a serial killer. 

You cant really judge a person based on how they present themselves when they KNOW eyes are on them and they WANT to appear innocent.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## Spider_Man (May 28, 2022)

maybe not ideal for other users, but couldn't the site block users registering if hiding behind a VPN?

or if he isn't using a VPN and flushing his device IP, you blocked his Static IP?

If you know his Static IP, report it to his ISP and they are by law required to abide by its ToS, and this, harassment, threats, bullying, spam, scam etc. will be in violation and the ISP will have to abide by the law to protect others online and disconnect his service.

If he then registers with another ISP, do the same, if he continues then it becomes a criminal act and can be taken to a Civil Court and be granted a restraining order to prevent him from continuing his abuse and if he fails to adhere to the restraining order, he can then be jailed.


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Okay. I see. Maybe you do not know that he also wrote in this thread, and he complimented me for defending him. He managed to send me a PM before he was banned again. He said he suffered injustice from the staff, posts deleted for no reason, then when he asked for an explanation they banned him the first time. Then other times. He seemed reasonable and absolutely harmless. I take that from how and what he wrote to me via PM and in this thread.


I can say with confidence that this isn’t the case because I am one of those who kept reporting many of his posts. He kept posting pictures of drugs and him doing drugs. He kept harassing members both on and off the Temp (me being one of them.) He would constantly spam racist, homophobic, transphobic, and sexist comments at members both on and off the Temp. He then proceeded to amp of the harassment when confronted and was eventually banned. I know this because he also spammed screenshots of everything he did, including his deleted posts and screenshots of his harassment. Much of this was spammed directly at me for some reason.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why would he be reported to the police? It's just basic trolling and doxxing, nothing uncommon. Honestly, for the members affected, just block him, and if he makes an alt still block him. Also to the mods, why look into his other profiles like come on, we don't need to dig that deep. Just take it easy alright, especially considering he's ill.


I don’t think you quite realise what’s being discussed. You must’ve missed the part that said “he’s been making alternative accounts almost every single day for the last year”. Blocking/removing them isn’t difficult at all, we’re perfectly capable of doing that.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> As do most psychopaths.
> 
> Look at Gacy, pillar of his community and over all seemingly upstanding man. Turns out he was a serial killer.
> 
> You cant really judge a person based on how they present themselves when they KNOW eyes are on them and they WANT to appear innocent.


Don't call sick people psychopaths like really


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> maybe not ideal for other users, but couldn't the site block users registering if hiding behind a VPN?
> 
> or if he isn't using a VPN and flushing his device IP, you blocked his Static IP?
> 
> ...


We refuse to compromise the privacy and comfort of our community over one basket case.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why would he be reported to the police? It's just basic trolling and doxxing, nothing uncommon. Honestly, for the members affected, just block him, and if he makes an alt still block him. Also to the mods, why look into his other profiles like come on, we don't need to dig that deep. Just take it easy alright, especially considering he's ill.


Oh right, of course we're the ones going too far for wanting to collate something to aid our case. For wanting to see if there is something else we can or should do. Forget the months and months of verbal abuse that he hurled at members on and off the site. Gee, @The Catboy why you gotta be a lil snowflake amirite? And that other site that also had issues with him. Pfft weaklings.

Clearly, we're the arseholes.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> I don’t think you quite realise what’s being discussed. You must’ve missed the part that said “he’s been making alternative accounts almost every single day for the last year”. Blocking/removing them isn’t difficult at all, we’re perfectly capable of doing that.


Ok and is that really a good reason to go online and find all his social media,  post his facebook on this thread so everyone can see it, and even though yes it make's the forums a bit unclean but making forum accounts to troll really isn't something  that bad


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ok and is that really a good reason to go online and find all his social media,  post his facebook on this thread so everyone can see it, and even though yes it make's the forums a bit unclean but making forum accounts to troll really isn't something  that bad


It’s public information, and it’s of interest. You can’t doxx someone who’s repeatedly doxxed himself.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ok and is that really a good reason to go online and find all his social media,  post his facebook on this thread so everyone can see it, and even though yes it make's the forums a bit unclean but making forum accounts to troll really isn't something  that bad


That's the funny bit. We really didn't care to look into him too much outside of a bit of Googlefu. *He* went to find *us* for the most part.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> Oh right, of course we're the ones going too far for wanting to collate something to aid our case. For wanting to see if there is something else we can or should do. Forget the months and months of verbal abuse that he hurled at members on and off the site. Gee, @The Catboy why you gotta be a lil snowflake amirite? And that other site that also had issues with him. Pfft weaklings.
> 
> Clearly, we're the arseholes.


Never said anyone was an asshole, I just said hold back. Once again, just block them, it's just usual doxxing shit that happens in forums bigger than this. Yes there was verbal abuse but come on, a police report for some rude online comments, it could be worse


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> That's the funny bit. We really didn't care to look into him too much outside of a bit of Googlefu. *He* went to find *us* for the most part.


It’s information he volunteered, we’re not revealing anything he hasn’t revealed himself, I don’t see the problem. It’s not our fault he blasts his IRL name online.


----------



## Nikokaro (May 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I can say with confidence that this isn’t the case because I am one of those who kept reporting many of his posts. He kept posting pictures of drugs and him doing drugs. He kept harassing members both on and off the Temp (me being one of them.) He would constantly spam racist, homophobic, transphobic, and sexist comments at members both on and off the Temp. He then proceeded to amp of the harassment when confronted and was eventually banned. I know this because he also spammed screenshots of everything he did, including his deleted posts and screenshots of his harassment. Much of this was spammed directly at me for some reason.


I believe he alternates moments of lucidity and consistency with moments of irrationality and madness, sometimes posting insults and obscenities, other times random videos, swearing or random words; clear sign of drug abuse. He should not be punished, but rather helped by those in charge.


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Never said anyone was an asshole, I just said hold back. Once again, just block them, it's just usual doxxing shit that happens in forums bigger than this. Yes there was verbal abuse but come on, a police report for some rude online comments, it could be worse


I mean it's also stalking as far as I know but 

The fact that you think this isn't a big deal speaks volumes about your moral compass.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I believe he alternates moments of lucidity and consistency with moments of irrationality and madness, sometimes posting insults and obscenities, other times random videos, swearing or random words; clear sign of drug abuse. He should not be punished, but rather helped by those in charge.


Textbook BPD, if not straight schizophrenia. I’m no expert, but I can recognise a crazy person when I see one. I ban them routinely.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> It’s public information, and it’s of interest. You can’t doxx someone who’s repeatedly doxxed himself.


Ok so if it really is public information give me all your social media accounts and maybe add in your phone number and I'll expose it all


porkiewpyne said:


> That's the funny bit. We really didn't care to look into him too much outside of a bit of Googlefu. *He* went to find *us* for the most part.


If I'm completely honest you (not specifically you but most of the daily users) had made it very easy, you all have the same username on your social media accounts, for example, one of the mods had posted their Facebook in a thread, and if he really is that annoying, just keep blocking him


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ok so if it really is public information give me all your social media accounts and maybe add in your phone number and I'll expose it all
> 
> If I'm completely honest you (not specifically you but most of the daily users) had made it very easy, you all have the same username on your social media accounts, for example, one of the mods had posted their Facebook in a thread, and if he really is that annoying, just keep blocking him


Which part of “these are public posts he makes under his own name” is unclear? You’re welcome to engage me on social media, none of them contain my personal information because I’m not a 5 year old.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I mean it's also stalking as far as I know but
> 
> The fact that you think this isn't a big deal speaks volumes about your moral compass.


Oh, you wanna talk about my moral compass??? You called a mentally ill person a psychopath, has anyone tried actually offering him support?! I don't think so, plus if that's stalking why post his Facebook on a thread for everyone to see


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oh, you wanna talk about my moral compass??? You called a mentally ill person a psychopath, has anyone tried actually offering him support?! I don't think so, plus if that's stalking why post his Facebook on a thread for everyone to see


We’re trying to establish how to do that, Einstein. We’re an Internet forum, not the Red Cross.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Which part of “these are public posts he makes under his own name” is unclear? You’re welcome to engage me on social media, none of them contain my personal information because I’m not a 5 year old.


Why do you even have his real name, why do you even have to dig instead of just block or keep banning?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do you even have his real name, why do you even have to dig instead of just block or keep banning?


*We didn’t dig*, he’s tagging the website on his SM’s, everyone associated with GBATemp at all can see them. *He’s* revealing his own information.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> *We didn’t dig*, he’s tagging the website on his SM’s, everyone associated with GBATemp at all can see them. *He’s* revealing his own information.


Wdym?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> that would be like shooting in your on foot on purpose  there are plenty normal behaiving vpn users
> 
> plus there would be more problems with that  some users will have different ips between their log ins not because of use of vpn its because of their isp  like here in germany fo instance you will get a new ip every time your router was shut off for longer than 5 mins *as long as you dont have a static ip registered
> 
> and how about that scenario: you register an account  while using a specific vpn server and then using always that  one specific server to log in again  this would make this "vpn block" useless


Yeah I agree I'm not comfortable without using a vpn


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Wdym?


I would think that's pretty obvious but.

He made an account in his own name, and then "@'d" GBATemp pages.

Meaning anybody that follows the page can see his fucking name.

Oops. Guess "WE" Doxxed him.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Wdym?


I mean that if you search for GBATemp on any social media website, you’ll find his posts. He’s not hiding his personal information, he’s advertising his identity to the world. You can only “doxx” someone who is intending to stay anonymous - he does not intend to stay anonymous, he intends all of this to be public. This isn’t a rocket science.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Wdym?


What did you think he used to harass other members outside the Temp with? His banned Gbatemp account?


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> Oh right, of course we're the ones going too far for wanting to collate something to aid our case. For wanting to see if there is something else we can or should do. Forget the months and months of verbal abuse that he hurled at members on and off the site. Gee, @The Catboy why you gotta be a lil snowflake amirite? And that other site that also had issues with him. Pfft weaklings.
> 
> Clearly, we're the arseholes.


Because I am a low-T smol UωU femboy that only wants nice things said about me and that’s the only reason.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Because I am a low-T smol UωU femboy that only wants nice things said about me and that’s the only reason


Get back in the kennel, you’re doxxing yourself. I’m a stranger, therefore I’m responsible for your privacy.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> I mean that if you search for GBATemp on any social media website, you’ll find his posts. He’s not hiding his personal information, he’s advertising his identity to the world. You can only “doxx” someone who is intending to stay anonymous - he does not intend to stay anonymous, he intends all of this to be public. This isn’t a rocket science.


Alright don't go off and say "This isn't rocket science"' because that's just going to make the discussion pointless and it's not a great idea to try aggravating people. This isn't an argument, it's a discussion.  Anyways, are you even sure he's mentally ill because you know he could just be trolling. This happens all the time, assuming he's trolling, don't give him attention for a while. Not even a response. If he really is mentally ill, just try helping him


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Get back in the kennel, you’re doxxing yourself. I’m a stranger, therefore I’m responsible for your privacy.


Duuuuude! You aren’t supposed to talk about the secret catboy kennel that you keep in the staff section! Now everyone is going to know the Temp’s secret!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Get back in the kennel, you’re doxxing yourself. I’m a stranger, therefore I’m responsible for your privacy.


I don't want people having any of my data or messaging me outside of GBAtemp


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't want people having any of my data or messaging me outside of GBAtemp


Just block them then


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> Just block them then


Yeah I will what else am I suppose to do


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I would think that's pretty obvious but.
> 
> He made an account in his own name, and then "@'d" GBATemp pages.
> 
> ...


Ok and that happens all the time, although I admit I was wrong about him not trying to doxx anyone, doesn't mean anyone here didn't dox him instead of doing the obvious and blocking him or ignoring him


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ok and that happens all the time, although I admit I was wrong about him not trying to doxx anyone, doesn't mean anyone here didn't dox him instead of doing the obvious and blocking him or ignoring him


He wasn’t doxxed. He’s posting on our social media using his real name. If your username here was your real name, quoting your posts wouldn’t be us doxxing you, it’d be you being an idiot. We routinely contact users who register with their real names to tell them they should probably change that. Dude literally introduces himself using both his IRL name and handle, what do you want us to do? Tell his mom? Grow up.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> He wasn’t doxxed. He’s posting on our social media using his real name. If your username here was your real name, quoting your posts wouldn’t be us doxxing you, it’d be you being an idiot. We routinely contact users who register with their real names to tell them they should probably change that.


Unless they are obvious spambots. Then we take out the Spambuster 5000 (tm) (patent pending)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> Unless they are obvious spambots. Then we take out the Spambuster 5000 (tm) (patent pending)


Taewong will be missed. What a mistake that ban was…


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn’t doxxed. He’s posting on our social media using his real name. If your username here was your real name, quoting your posts wouldn’t be us doxxing you, it’d be you being an idiot. We routinely contact users who register with their real names to tell them they should probably change that. Dude literally introduces himself using both his IRL name and handle, what do you want us to do? Tell his mom? Grow up.


Alright, keep trying to intentionally aggravate me I got you, like what I said with the "rocket science". I'm pretty sure I've given advice and you decided not to take it, all I said was block him, ignore him, help him get to a better state etc, I'm not arguing at all just discussing idk what you are trying to do. How come I wasn't contacted, that's strange. Plus once again, I DO NOT CARE THAT YOU HAVE HIS REAL NAME, the problem is sharing it with the forum because people would just attack him instead of trying to support him because people in this thread seem to want that.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Alright, keep trying to intentionally aggravate me I got you, like what I said with the "rocket science". I'm pretty sure I've given advice and you decided not to take it, all I said was block him, ignore him, help him get to a better state etc, I'm not arguing at all just discussing idk what you are trying to do. How come I wasn't contacted, that's strange. Plus once again, I DO NOT CARE THAT YOU HAVE HIS REAL NAME, the problem is sharing it with the forum because people would just attack him instead of trying to support him because people in this thread seem to want that.


WiiMiiSwitch is your real name?

I’m… I’m so sorry.

Nothing that was posted was “lifted” off his personal profiles or otherwise researched, it’s stuff he sends to us or posts publicly. We’re not looking through external websites to find information on the guy - he’s given us the information, publicly. I’m done explaining this, you obviously don’t understand what doxxing is.


----------



## Viri (May 28, 2022)

I'm jealous, I'm not special enough to get harassed by a mentally ill lunatic.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Viri said:


> I'm jealous, I'm not special enough to get harassed by a mentally ill lunatic.


You think it’s just the one? Never underestimate the rancor and toxicity a user scorned can come up with.  I have a collection of very angry PM’s I read when I want to warm my heart, but this guy’s something else.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> WiiMiiSwitch is your real name?
> 
> I’m… I’m so sorry.
> 
> Nothing that was posted was “lifted” off his personal profiles or otherwise researched, it’s stuff he sends to us or posts publicly. We’re not looking through external websites to find information on the guy - he’s given us the information, publicly. I’m done explaining this, you obviously don’t understand what doxxing is.


Alright the last few posts I thought I said he doxxed you guys an I was wrong , you make it seem like an argument when all I'm doing is giving advice. Why are you trying so hard to flame me?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Alright the last few posts I thought I said he doxxed you guys an I was wrong , you make it seem like an argument when all I'm doing is giving advice. Why are you trying so hard to flame me?


I’m explaining the issue to you and you’re accusing the site of impropriety. I can only repeat myself so many times - we’re not looking into him, we’re quoting messages we received. We don’t care about this guy, we just don’t want him around.


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Alright the last few posts I thought I said he doxxed you guys an I was wrong , you make it seem like an argument when all I'm doing is giving advice. Why are you trying so hard to flame me?


Now you're a victim.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> I’m explaining the issue to you and you’re accusing the site of impropriety. I can only repeat myself so many times - we’re not looking into him, we’re quoting messages we received. We don’t care about this guy, we just don’t want him around.


I gave my opinion out, that's all


Elodain said:


> Now you're a victim.


Nope, just didn't know why he was flaming me with. "This Isn't Rocket Science" "Grow Up" "You Don't understand"
I mean I don't know why you still feel comfortable quoting me after calling a mentally ill person a pyschopath, don't try so hard


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I gave my opinion out, that's all
> 
> Nope, just didn't know why he was flaming me with. "This Isn't Rocket Science" "Grow Up" "You Don't understand"
> I mean I don't know why you still feel comfortable quoting me after calling a mentally ill person a pyschopath, don't try so hard


Well, this isn’t rocket science, you definitely don’t understand and you do need to grow up if you think we’re responsible for the privacy of someone who deliberately reveals their identity in public. I can’t stop him from doing that, I’m not his dad. That’s not flaming, those are statements of facts.


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I gave my opinion out, that's all
> 
> Nope, just didn't know why he was flaming me with. "This Isn't Rocket Science" "Grow Up" "You Don't understand"
> I mean I don't know why you still feel comfortable quoting me after calling a mentally ill person a pyschopath, don't try so hard


I dont have to try. This material writes itself with how dense you are.

You're trying to defend a racist homophobic loonie. Yeah, you need to grow up.


----------



## ZeroFX (May 28, 2022)

wow, this site has a lot of mentally ill sadly, but this one takes the crown!


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if WiiMiiSwitch is just one of his alt accounts at this point..


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if WiiMiiSwitch is just one of his alt accounts at this point..


I thought the same thing for a moment but were that the case this whole conversation would have devolved into insanity rather than just being misplaced white knighting, I think.


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I thought the same thing for a moment but were that the case this whole conversation would have devolved into insanity rather than just being misplaced white knighting, I think.


Oh, it's just one of his _many_ personalities..


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

In the interest of you guys getting a better feel of how a mod’s life looks like, I’ve created a random selection of messages I receive regularly from “disgruntled customers”. You’ll probably think these are “pretty bad”, but they were never acted upon in this capacity. I’ve curated them to not include any identifying information as not all of those users were ultimately banned - I’m just impossible to offend. It should give you a better idea of how bad this guy is if we’re forced to ask the community for opinions. I’m doing this to bolster your point @Costello, if you think it’s inappropriate I can remove it. In any case, please enjoy. Viewer discretion is advised - if you don’t like slurs, don’t click. It’s part of the job and I don’t mind - I love y’all all the same, but you have to realise that you can be a handful sometimes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 28, 2022)

What a train wreck..


----------



## Creamu (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> In the interest of you guys getting a better feel of how a mod’s life looks like, I’ve created a random selection of messages I receive regularly from “disgruntled customers”. You’ll probably think these are “pretty bad”, but they were never acted upon in this capacity. I’ve curated them to not include any identifying information as not all of those users were ultimately banned - I’m just impossible to offend. It should give you a better idea of how bad this guy is if we’re forced to ask the community for opinions. I’m doing this to bolster your point @Costello, if you think it’s inappropriate I can remove it. In any case, please enjoy. Viewer discretion is advised - if you don’t like slurs, don’t click. It’s part of the job and I don’t mind - I love y’all all the same, but you have to realise that you can be a handful sometimes.


Why didnt you tell him to watch his manners?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why didnt you tell him to watch his manners?


Who am I? Nanny Fran?


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

The diet yogurt one make me laugh because of how nonsensical it was, I'm sorry.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> The diet yogurt one make me laugh because of how nonsensical it was, I'm sorry.


For the record, I don’t have a Lego account, or a fur affinity account. I’m also not bald, or fat. Turns out there’s a lot of Foxi’s out there - who knew?


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> For the record, I don’t have a Lego account, or a fur affinity account. I’m also not bald, or fat. Turns out there’s a lot of Foxi’s out there - who knew?


Hey now, it took them a long time to come up with that gotcha moment he though he had, don't go shattering his whole reality!


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 28, 2022)

Could have been Foxi1, Foxi2 or Foxi3. Oh oh oh maybe it's that blasted Foxi5. Always knew he was trouble ;A;


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> For the record, I don’t have a Lego account, or a fur affinity account. I’m also not bald, or fat. Turns out there’s a lot of Foxi’s out there - who knew?


Still sad that you guys have to deal with this kind of trash..


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> Hey now, it took them a long time to come up with that gotcha moment he though he had, don't go shattering his whole reality!


I think someone beat me to it.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> Could have been Foxi1, Foxi2 or Foxi3. Oh oh oh maybe it's that blasted Foxi5. Always knew he was trouble ;A;


Then it's decided.. Everyone here on the Temp is a Foxi, whether they like it or not..


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Then it's decided.. Everyone here on the Temp is a Foxi, whether they like it or not..


There can be only one true Foxi.

Let’s not detract from the point of the thread though - I just figured that giving a sampler of what *doesn’t* warrant a public post looks like. We’re not snowflakes - if we’re making a public post, it’s probably warranted. I don’t even get the most crazies on the site - another person wears that crown proudly.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I dont have to try. This material writes itself with how dense you are.
> 
> You're trying to defend a racist homophobic loonie. Yeah, you need to grow up


If he's being racist or homophobic he's obviously trolling, seriously, don't try flaming people. It adds absolutely nothing to the discussion, it contributes nothing. Plus, I literally don't know where you are getting this shit from. Calling mentally ill people pyschopaths, out of nowhere attacking me for 'an inmoral compass'. All you'll do is start fights with this, don't.


CoolMe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if WiiMiiSwitch is just one of his alt accounts at this point..


I'm too good to be an alt
How dare you question the poll king


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I thought the same thing for a moment but were that the case this whole conversation would have devolved into insanity rather than just being misplaced white knighting, I think.


I've been around this forum longer then you, if I was an alt why would he need to make more alts, I've been on this forum long before he was banned


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> All you'll do is start fights with this, don't.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


>


Alright it's cool


----------



## Elodain (May 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Alright it's cool


I'm sure you think you are, standing up for human garbage.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 28, 2022)

Elodain said:


> I'm sure you think you are, standing up for human garbage.


Alright whatever you say bro


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> In the interest of you guys getting a better feel of how a mod’s life looks like, I’ve created a random selection of messages I receive regularly from “disgruntled customers”. You’ll probably think these are “pretty bad”, but they were never acted upon in this capacity. I’ve curated them to not include any identifying information as not all of those users were ultimately banned - I’m just impossible to offend. It should give you a better idea of how bad this guy is if we’re forced to ask the community for opinions. I’m doing this to bolster your point @Costello, if you think it’s inappropriate I can remove it. In any case, please enjoy. Viewer discretion is advised - if you don’t like slurs, don’t click. It’s part of the job and I don’t mind - I love y’all all the same, but you have to realise that you can be a handful sometimes.


Oh damn, we sharing scars? These are some of the gems I’ve got. This is every single time he’s had to be banned from my server, only 4 people are not him

This is just a few of the rambles and threats I’ve gotten from him

This doesn’t include most of the death threats, threats of violence, and other screenshots that are extremely disturbing. I don’t think people realize that this is a little more than your “normal” internet trolling. I’ve kept quiet about this dude but he needs actual help. I literally once woke up to over 80 notifications on my Twitter, many of them threats and others using my pictures as a sad attempt to mock me. This notification spam would literally happen for hours until I completely disabled notifications on Twitter accounts. Blocking and reporting only went so far when he was literally use 3 accounts to spam my accounts. This isn’t something I instigated, I have no idea what his beef is with me. I tried once to have a civil conversation with him and he proceeded to spam me with transphobic and racist insults. I try not to let him get to me but I can’t help but feel a sinking feeling in my stomach when one of my posts randomly get 20 comments. I’ve taken to having my wife or friends check my comments before cleaning them up for the 100th time. It’s less about what he’s saying because his posts are just mad rambles, but it’s the quality of spam that makes clean up a tedious task. I also won’t deny that it does get exhausting seeing so much vile being thrown at me. I am just trying to vibe and promote my content, I really don’t need some unhinged dude killing that vibe.
I want to add that the claims of him being randomly targeted is just a mad ramble. The dude’s headspace is not in this reality.


----------



## leon315 (May 29, 2022)

Costello said:


> As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades


a simple question: can't you just permanban him? or IP ban him?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Oh damn, we sharing scars?


I wouldn’t call it that - I find messages like this funny and entertaining. You have to be a special kind of loser to care about Internet nonsense that much - what a sad, little life. They’re trophies, I collect and cherish every single one. People can call me anything they like, ultimately that reflects poorly on them, not me. I’m just sitting here and laughing my ass off at the sheer amount of effort and creativity they put into trying to hurt my fee-fees. It’s never going to work, but it sure is amusing to watch.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Oh damn, we sharing scars? These are some of the gems I’ve got. This is every single time he’s had to be banned from my server, only 4 people are not him
> View attachment 311734View attachment 311735
> This is just a few of the rambles and threats I’ve gotten from him
> View attachment 311736View attachment 311737View attachment 311738View attachment 311739View attachment 311740View attachment 311741View attachment 311742
> ...


Why do you keep accepting his friend requests? He uses the same pfp, it's pretty obvious when it's him


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn’t call it that - I find messages like this funny and entertaining. You have to be a special kind of loser to care about Internet nonsense that much - what a sad, little life. They’re trophies, I collect and cherish every single one. People can call me anything they like, ultimately that reflects poorly on them, not me. I’m just sitting here and laughing my ass off at the sheer amount of effort and creativity they put into trying to hurt my fee-fees. It’s never going to work, but it sure is amusing to watch.


It’s more sarcastic than anything else. The main thing that upsets me is the notification spam at the worst possible times. I don’t need my phone blowing up at 3AM when I am trying to sleep. I don’t mind it blowing up at 3AM when I am doing something else, but yet somehow he misses those opportunities to make my night just a little more enjoyable  



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do you keep accepting his friend requests? He uses the same pfp, it's pretty obvious when it's him


I don’t, I have a section in my server dedicated to new members so we can filter him out. He likes to try to join my server at 3-4AM and spam shit, so we made a section that only allows 1 text post and nothing else for 6 hours. This has allowed us to keep him from accessing my server and harassing members in there.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It’s more sarcastic than anything else. The main thing that upsets me is the notification spam at the worst possible times. I don’t need my phone blowing up at 3AM when I am trying to sleep. I don’t mind it blowing up at 3AM when I am doing something else, but yet somehow he misses those opportunities to make my night just a little more enjoyable
> 
> 
> I don’t, I have a section in my server dedicated to new members so we can filter him out. He likes to try to join my server at 3-4AM and spam shit, so we made a section that only allows 1 text post and nothing else for 6 hours. This has allowed us to keep him from accessing my server and harassing members in there.


Damn, why is he specifically targeting you?


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Damn, why is he specifically targeting you?


Fuck if I know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Seriously, I have literally no idea. From what I can tell, he seems to think I am part of some secret organization or something. Maybe it’s because I am open about a lot of details, maybe it’s my popularity on the Temp, or maybe it’s the luck of the draw, could be a mix of all of these things. Best I can say is that my accounts got his attention and it’s been like that for over a year now.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Fuck if I know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Seriously, I have literally no idea. From what I can tell, he seems to think I am part of some secret organization or something. Maybe it’s because I am open about a lot of details, maybe it’s my popularity on the Temp, or maybe it’s the luck of the draw, could be a mix of all of these things. Best I can say is that my accounts got his attention and it’s been like that for over a year now.


Wow, he should've moved on from that point. That's pretty messed up. I hope everything goes well


----------



## godreborn (May 29, 2022)

If he's threatening, get the police involved.  He needs to know that you can't just say anything on the internet.


----------



## linuxares (May 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> If he's threatening, get the police involved.  He needs to know that you can't just say anything on the internet.


Police won't do anything over state lines. The justice system in the US is a joke


----------



## assassinz (May 29, 2022)

linuxares said:


> He aint a scammer, just a nutcase


True. But I was thinking someone with knowledge of how scammers invade people's computer might be able to track this guy and wipe his PC.


----------



## pokota (May 29, 2022)

IANAL. but If the harrassor in question posted videos of them using or claiming to use drugs, send those specifically to their local law enforcement.  That'd be the quickest way to get a search warrant on them.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## linuxares (May 29, 2022)

assassinz said:


> True. But I was thinking someone with knowledge of how scammers invade people's computer might be able to track this guy and wipe his PC.


Nah, that will not do really anything. More just spreading his mental illness. He already think GBAtemp hacked him and stole Nintendo SDK  code?


----------



## assassinz (May 29, 2022)

Can this guy's isp be contacted to let them know what he's doing? Maybe they can stop his access to the sites he's harassing.


----------



## J-Lin (May 29, 2022)

Costello said:


> As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.
> 
> But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.
> 
> ...


When I saw the title to this thread I thought I was about to have my self esteem further damaged..


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

assassinz said:


> Can this guy's isp be contacted to let them know what he's doing? Maybe they can stop his access to the sites he's harassing.


We've actually done that and so far nothing has changed.


----------



## tabzer (May 29, 2022)

Do you want our help in figuring out if you should call the police, or are you trying to make this guy angry enough to enact this mass-shooting fantasy by making a trophy thread dedicated to it?

It wasn't too long ago people were criticizing kiwi farms for "essentially killing" Near--which may not even be a real thing.


----------



## ZeroT21 (May 29, 2022)

This guy must have a special spot in hell just waiting for him to warm up


----------



## MSearles (May 29, 2022)

MAN! The dedication and amount of time this guy has wasted in creating accounts just to spam this website must be insane! Think of how many hours this guy has spent, just wasted.


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Do you want our help in figuring out if you should call the police, or are you trying to make this guy angry enough to enact this mass-shooting fantasy by making a trophy thread dedicated to it?


Oh that's rich, we shouldn't hurt his feelings when he is dedicated to be a pest to a lot of the users on and out of GBAtemp?
We are a group of people angry for the amount of efforts pushed into being a stubborn, harassing scrub, but somehow, we are in the wrong for giving attention to this situation?
What kind of accusation is this bullshit? 
He wants the attention, he's getting it, everything posted and mentioned in this thread is only the tip of the iceberg, I can swear by it on the behalf of everyone (staff and regular members) who had the misfortune to become the target of Mr. Shroomhead.

But no way, we are the bad guys for having the audacity to post our (understandably) fed up thoughts regarding *his* own illusions of grandeur and self importance! 
Spoiler alert, he's only managed to fall lower, and he deliberately keeps going at it-- as if, maybe, *he *is a person having a great time both for being a partisan of *causing* brain damage to everyone tired of his shit, and causing more harm to himself in ways to the lower intelligence and inhibitions to feel superior to the average moogle.

No thank you, he can keep his Fungi Phantasia to himself, if only he became a more reclusive and paranoid drug addict, we wouldn't have to deal with this much amount of efforts to get stalked to a personal life level kind of uncomfortable.
if it weren't from acting and behaving the same was as one of those resilient bacterium who refuse to let the antibiotics get rid of them, and come back as soon as he could find suit to his personal enjoyment, I can assure you we'd never have said a single thing, nor would anyone else would have to witness him become the insanity amalgamation he that only vaguely looks like a human being he is right now.

When should we draw the line between what is okay, and could be ignored, and what is too much, and deserves every compliments evenly distributed to the individual?
I've been personally involved just as much as I wish I wasn't at all, and no, fuck this shit, it's more aggravating than hurtful.
I definitely won't come out of this traumatised, but that shouldn't invalidate the fact that I am livid, frustrated, tired, and quite frankly, especially pissed off after I read your (now edited) post cherry picking bits and nibbles we said for the sole purpose of victim blaming.

Note that, this is nothing personal against you, or your reply specifically, but I think I have the right to be irritated after months of dealing with this shit, doing everything I can to ignore it, only to have a chance to give my 2 cents about it, and then being told by someone who hasn't been involved at all that we're in the wrong.
Still, thanks for the point being made, I can definitely see what you mean, and I do hope he won't go this low, there's enough mass violence in this world caused by individual who takes pleasure to cause suffering to everyone around them.



tabzer said:


> It wasn't too long ago people were criticizing kiwi farms for "essentially killing" Near--which may not even be a real thing.


I can't even think of anything appropriate to reply to this statement, so I won't even bother.
I think everything I needed to say is out there, do what you want with the information, but please for the sake of anyone who were pushed to suicide from bullying and stalking, do not ever compare us to a vile community which has established business cause harm to individuals.
At no point we truly wish Clancy or whatever his public real name is to harm others, or even less himself. We are simply fed up of the situation, and more importantly, feeling sorry about what he had become all by himself, there was no bullying involved, nor did we even hate him in the first place.
So no, absolutely not appreciating the comparison, much less the way you seem to casually shrug off the death of someone who had years of torment, by taking the point of this thread, missing it entirely, and make is sound like *we *are dedicated to ruin someone else's life.
I really don't enjoy to speak up like this in a not so nice manner, and I usually avoid to spend time to reply back to messages that just make me grind my teeth.

But seriously, and I ask with legitimate curiosity, what was the reasoning to take our frustration, bend it in such a way to make us appear truly evil, and then do a 180° and almost immediately lose any credibility by dropping an entirely different situation with a rather bitter implication into the mix?
Stir any reaction? Or just plain ignorance? Or boredom, without feeling something feels wrong right now?
If the first option was intended, in this case, I definitely bit the hook, and you can congratulate yourself for it, because but I can't say I was planning to write this rambly reply at all.
Now that I have calmed down, well, there is no point to back off and scroll to the next thread, so here's my piece of mind, and thank you for the impromptu reflexion I got myself into for the last 30 minutes or so, I suppose I don't really have anything meaningful to do with my life in the first place.


----------



## tabzer (May 29, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Oh that's rich, we shouldn't hurt his feelings when he is dedicated to be a pest to a lot of the users on and out of GBAtemp?
> We are a group of people angry for the amount of efforts pushed into being a stubborn, harassing scrub, but somehow, we are in the wrong for giving attention to this situation?
> What kind of accusation is this bullshit?
> He wants the attention, he's getting it, everything posted and mentioned in this thread is only the tip of the iceberg, I can swear by it on the behalf of everyone (staff and regular members) who had the misfortune to become the target of Mr. Shroomhead.
> ...



I'm just not understanding the purpose of the thread.  Is it truly because you are trying to decide on whether or not you should call the police, as the OP suggested?  I have reservations about that. 

I'm not saying that GBAtemp is Kiwi Farms.  This thread, though, seems like a failure on an administrator level.  It seems to be and ambiguous request for some sort of community response where it has been suggested that law-enforcement and admin status isn't enough.  Oh, his contact info is available too.  I suppose it is out of your hands now.



VinsCool said:


> He dug himself into his delirious and narcissic spiral, now point and laugh.



Is pointing and laughing is a remedial approach to people with mental illness?  If you don't care about the guy, make a thread about it.


----------



## bazamuffin (May 29, 2022)

Just ignore him.  Banning him is just feeding him


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

@VinsCool calm down. You're too good to get this mad. I know we haven't spoke much and most of the times I'm joking... but we're not here blaming you (apparently you means GBATEMP STAFF in this case) for anything in particular against this arsehole called Clancy.

We're just saying that you guys are telling us to not get engaged, yet you're making this thread that obviously he's lurking.
You guys are telling us that you don't know what else to do, and that's gotten to a point where you guys needs to ask us as a community, and yet some mods are like "_We know who he is, we could ban him everyday, it's no effort, this and that_"

What do you expect us to think about this thread?
Nearly everyone is telling you guys to speak to the police.

I understand that it's very difficult because GBATEMP is international, and possibly this is just a "trolling got too far" scenario.

Do you guys truly think he's on drugs and that he's smart enough to hurt himself, let alone others?
By the way he speaks (I "engaged" for a while with this guy in the chat box not so long ago) to me it sounds like a kid desperate for attention, trying to act the way he  sees on TV in order to sound menacing and though (and he managed to give you that impression)

To be honest, and repeating myself once again: I'd encourage you guys to fill a (lawsuit?) against him *separately*. One from each member he's threatened in the past. Police will listen if they see he's not just trolling one person, *but many*. I believe that *accumulated charges against him* will have a greater effect than just "GBATEMP vs Him".

Vins... have in mind that he's not anywhere near you. There's nothing he could possibly do to harm you other than make you mad for couple minutes.
Be a better person than he is. You gotta try.
There's no need to be so sensitive against someone who doesn't give a fuck about a community, let alone his own life.
Realize he's a fucking lonely looser with nobody to pay attention to him in his everyday life.
Let this miserable piece of shit live his short life.
I'm sure, with that attitude, he won't last long.

And to anyone reading this... I agree with Tabzer.
If you guys are planning to let this escalate any further, you better be careful with what you say from now on. Law could get on his side, and that'd be very unfortunate for the whole community.

If I were in your place (I mean GBATEMP staff) I'd let him alone, totally ignore his alt accounts.
The more you cancel his accounts, the more you're provoking him to make more. And this just gives him reasons to feed your mailbox with shit. He wants that. Stop giving him that.

Trust me, if he manages to come back (and if you don't cancel him), it won't take 10 minutes for members to realize he's just craving for attention. Nobody is going to interact with him.

Unless of course, you take legal actions against him now. *There's no point in delaying the inevitable.*

Are you guys truly expecting for something bad to happen in order to realize that? That is of course, if he ever gets the balls to do something.
Remember he's just acting cowardly behind the screen...


----------



## Nikokaro (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> ..... I have no idea what his beef is with me. I tried once to have a civil conversation with him and he proceeded to spam me with transphobic and racist insults.


Hmmmm.......my supposition is that he has a liking for you (or rather, for what you represent) a strong interest (perhaps a love, or simple sexual interest), but a part of himself fights this thought because he finds it intolerable, unconscionable, unacceptable (perhaps for moral reasons) and therefore spits all his venom on you: actually to strike and suppress a part of himself. And the more he is afraid of this hidden, threatening side of him, the more he reacts with anger and verbal violence.
Often, if not always, an extreme attitude hides in the unconscious its opposite, and tries to suppress it through an unequal, endless and counterproductive struggle, destined to explode into open madness. This is my humble, maybe questionable, interpretation....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hmmmm.......my supposition is that he has a liking for you (or rather, for what you represent) a strong interest (perhaps a love, or simple sexual interest), but a part of himself fights this thought because he finds it intolerable, unconscionable, unacceptable (perhaps for moral reasons) and therefore spits all his venom on you: actually to strike and suppress a part of himself. And the more he is afraid of this hidden, threatening side of him, the more he reacts with anger and verbal violence.
> Often, if not always, an extreme attitude hides in the unconscious its opposite, and tries to suppress it through an unequal, endless and counterproductive struggle, destined to explode into open madness. This is my humble, maybe questionable, interpretation....


No no... I think the same too. But DinohScene called me because this isn't the EOF (thus I won't add to your idea)... but I too believe this.


----------



## tabzer (May 29, 2022)

I find myself in agreement where you two meet.


----------



## gempugs (May 29, 2022)

glad to see that you guys are willing to share this behind the scenes stuff with the big family 

@tabzer you know when family members come together to share with each other what issues they have been suffering from their daily lives all along, it's similar here and all are welcome to chime in, and if one's expressed their opinion and doesn't fit in, their own routine resume and they maybe get back to their usual gaming business and left the others to continue sharing/discussing by the dining table/living room.

@tabzer looks like you have expressed yours and pretty sure you're self-aware you just don't fit in (it's okay everyone's personality's different), so please do resume with your other routine now, i do not feel like seeing you here making any more pointless remarks but you're always welcome in the other sections of the forum  just PM me or anyone else or make a new thread if you want to vent, don't flood here unnecessarily, they already knew your opinion and point, thanks


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2022)

I honestly should share the amount of deranged spam I've been getting on Xbox Live from this clown.
Unbeknown to him, I don't notice it until I open the guide menu and scroll past the messages, which is a rarity to begin with :')



JuanBaNaNa said:


> Trust me, if he manages to come back (and if you don't cancel him), it won't take 10 minutes for members to realize he's just craving for attention. Nobody is going to interact with him.



Except some members keep on replying to his spam, despite being told not to do so and thus said spammer keeps on making accounts.
We simply spambot the accounts within seconds of being reported/noticed (0 interaction other then a generic message) 
Us removing them isn't the problem as stated a billion times in this thread.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Except some members keep on replying to his spam, despite being told not to do so and thus said spammer keeps on making accounts.
> We simply spambot the accounts within seconds of being reported/noticed (0 interaction other then a generic message)
> Us removing them isn't the problem as stated a billion times in this thread.


I know, I know. I said I wouldn't do it again.
But I must admit it was fun.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hmmmm.......my supposition is that he has a liking for you (or rather, for what you represent) a strong interest (perhaps a love, or simple sexual interest), but a part of himself fights this thought because he finds it intolerable, unconscionable, unacceptable (perhaps for moral reasons) and therefore spits all his venom on you: actually to strike and suppress a part of himself. And the more he is afraid of this hidden, threatening side of him, the more he reacts with anger and verbal violence.
> Often, if not always, an extreme attitude hides in the unconscious its opposite, and tries to suppress it through an unequal, endless and counterproductive struggle, destined to explode into open madness. This is my humble, maybe questionable, interpretation....


I prefer it if he didn't do that to me, I am a married catboy. If this is about some undisclosed desires to me, then saying something wouldn't offend me. I am quite flattered when people express how attractive I am, really helps with my self-esteme. If it's not the case, then I would still prefer to not get 80 notifications when I don't want them.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 29, 2022)

that sucks, I'm really sorry for that.


----------



## Nikokaro (May 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I prefer it if he didn't do that to me, I am a married catboy. If this is about some undisclosed desires to me, then saying something wouldn't offend me. I am quite flattered when people express how attractive I am, really helps with my self-esteme. If it's not the case, then I would still prefer to not get 80 notifications when I don't want them.


Of course. Mine was just a sketch of psychological interpretation. I didn't mean that he fell in love with your actual physical person (has he perhaps ever seen a picture of you?) but with the image, the symbol you represent, the fascinating co-presence of male/female characteristics and its implications in the sexual sphere, I suppose...


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Of course. Mine was just a sketch of psychological interpretation. I didn't mean that he fell in love with your actual physical person (has he perhaps ever seen a picture of you?) but with the image, the symbol you represent, the fascinating co-presence of male/female characteristics and its implications in the sexual sphere, I suppose...


I actually posts my pictures on the Temp and he even found my _promotional_ pictures posted on Twitter. Something he was keen on sending people as some weird attempt to humiliate me. Not sure how that was supposed to work since everyone following that Twitter literally already seen those pictures. Admittedly, I do have a lot of followers fascinated by my features and even by my voice. I understand the logic you are going with but that kind of only makes the idea actually uncomfortable. I would rather someone hate me then their motivations be some deep desires to have me. Hating me at least is simple and easy to understand. A desire to have me will never be met and thus could escalate. Simply put, I am kind hoping and telling myself that it’s just hatred. I’ve already had a stalker like that in the past and they tried to attack me while I was leaving work. Shit was scary and I had to trauma therapy to deal with that.


----------



## tabzer (May 29, 2022)

gempugs said:


> glad to see that you guys are willing to share this behind the scenes stuff with the big family
> 
> @tabzer you know when family members come together to share with each other what issues they have been suffering from their daily lives all along, it's similar here and all are welcome to chime in, and if one's expressed their opinion and doesn't fit in, their own routine resume and they maybe get back to their usual gaming business and left the others to continue sharing/discussing by the dining table/living room.
> 
> @tabzer looks like you have expressed yours and pretty sure you're self-aware you just don't fit in (it's okay everyone's personality's different), so please do resume with your other routine now, i do not feel like seeing you here making any more pointless remarks but you're always welcome in the other sections of the forum  just PM me or anyone else or make a new thread if you want to vent, don't flood here unnecessarily, they already knew your opinion and point, thanks



When people I didn't know to exist welcome me to other sections of the forum, it just makes me feel so warm.  It just shows how inviting and understanding you are, and that's the quality we need in our big family.

It's fine if you came here "to fit in" and feel apart of something bigger by bonding over the perseverance of a "mentally ill" person.  Maybe after this, we can go film a train wreck or a car accident and laugh over the futility.


----------



## ack (May 30, 2022)

maybe you guys can fingerprint his computer and ban him that way? Even TOR doesn't hide enough browser characteristics to make that impossible


----------



## Elodain (May 30, 2022)

ack said:


> maybe you guys can fingerprint his computer and ban him that way? Even TOR doesn't hide enough browser characteristics to make that impossible


There are programs that can spoof that.


----------



## subcon959 (May 30, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> In the interest of you guys getting a better feel of how a mod’s life looks like, I’ve created a random selection of messages I receive regularly from “disgruntled customers”. You’ll probably think these are “pretty bad”, but they were never acted upon in this capacity. I’ve curated them to not include any identifying information as not all of those users were ultimately banned - I’m just impossible to offend. It should give you a better idea of how bad this guy is if we’re forced to ask the community for opinions. I’m doing this to bolster your point @Costello, if you think it’s inappropriate I can remove it. In any case, please enjoy. Viewer discretion is advised - if you don’t like slurs, don’t click. It’s part of the job and I don’t mind - I love y’all all the same, but you have to realise that you can be a handful sometimes.


I'm very late to this thread but fuck me, I haven't laughed out loud that hard in a long time.

Edit: I feel ok saying that as I'm pretty sure you would've laughed at those messages too.


----------



## Jayro (May 30, 2022)

You know, back in 2005-2009, I was part of another forum, _Facepunchstudios.com_ and was quite the trouble maker little troll myself. I got myself banned, made multiple accounts to blend back in for a while, before people realize it was me, and ban me again on the spot. But _HOT DAMN_, I grew up and look at me now... I'm a civil, single-user account on quite possibly the best gaming forum on the planet. I've made friends here, I've nestled in, and love this place like a 2nd home. And now that I've got my mental health in check (high anxiety and depression) with a daily pill, I no longer lash out like a jerk randomly like I used to back in 2012 when I joined. I couldn't imagine ever turning my back on GBAtemp, y'all have been so good to me.

@The Catboy is an amazingly kind and complex person, and I'm glad we're friends. They don't deserve this harassment in the slightest.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I'm very late to this thread but fuck me, I haven't laughed out loud that hard in a long time.
> 
> Edit: I feel ok saying that as I'm pretty sure you would've laughed at those messages too.


I would like to point out that the “see you next week” guy *did* come back a week later, and he wasn’t humbled by the experience at all. I feel that the time stamps make it even funnier. I did laugh, and people should laugh, because this level of obsession is laughable. Not everyone on the Internet is perfectly stable - that’s a known quantity, and the person we’re discussing in this thread is an extreme example.


----------



## K3N1 (May 30, 2022)

Also late to the thread he's had a few goes at me which didn't even faze me knowing what he's up to.

@Costello you've made an amazing forum over the few years that I'm glad to be part of and feel completely comfortable as a member here throughout all the complaints and crying I might've done in the past you've chosen great staff members and members alike so hopefully this guy doesn't put the scare into any more users. I've always said staff here are some of the most level headed folk I've chatted with.

As it goes it is just the internet their is always someone behind that screen typing a message, as someone that struggles with my own mental health reasons theirs a limit on what to put out their for the world to see.

If anyone is truly struggling please contact your local facilities as admitting you're struggling is the strongest thing you can do, trying to get 15 minutes of Fame by attacking, stalking and threatening people on the internet is not the right way to go about it. For some of us the internet is an escape from reality to ease our minds off the stressful events that happens in our daily lives.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

Costello said:


> As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.
> 
> But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.
> 
> ...




Could GBATemp create 2 tiers of user based on cell phone verification (I think it's called 2Factor Auth??)
Lower tier can only post in EOF


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

You need to put better filters in place that have more alternative spelling of offensive words in place. I work IT in a school and it's really annoying but you need to grow thicker skin. People are a-holes and will test you. Thank you for your persistence of blocking these types of people but also remember you're not the only person in the world that has to deal with this BS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> You need to put better filters in place that have more alternative spelling of offensive words in place. I work IT in a school and it's really annoying but you need to grow thicker skin. People are a-holes and will test you. Thank you for your persistence of blocking these types of people but also remember you're not the only person in the world that has to deal with this BS.


Just sounds like a cop-out... "Grow thicker skin" is really just an excuse people need to be problematic. People suck, but that's not an excuse to put up with the bullshit.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Just sounds like a cop-out... "Grow thicker skin" is really just an excuse people need to be problematic. People suck, but that's not an excuse to put up with the bullshit.


What is your solution?


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Telling someone to grow thicker skin when gbatemp can't block every VPN in the world is kind of an a-hole statement to make IT guy.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

KenniesNewName said:


> Telling someone to grow thicker skin when gbatemp can't block every VPN in the world is kind of an a-hole statement to make IT guy.


What is your solution?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> What is your solution?


My "solution" is to not put up with the bullshit. Call it out, and hand out applicable punishment. Harassing someone is already a shitty move, being persistent with it is a new level of low. Even worse when you consider the slurs and bigoted terminology used to push a point across. If you can even call it that. If this person needs help, then hopefully his local authority can help with that venture. It's a dangerous mindset to have when you say "grow thicker skin". Just sounds like you're excusing the behavior.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> What is your solution?


Report situations to people that can do something about it, staff are handling the situation in a terrific situation, I would agree it would be nice to have certain pop up reminders of rules around the site so people will know what to do but staff are doing the best they can.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> You need to put better filters in place that have more alternative spelling of offensive words in place. I work IT in a school and it's really annoying but you need to grow thicker skin. People are a-holes and will test you. Thank you for your persistence of blocking these types of people but also remember you're not the only person in the world that has to deal with this BS.



More filters won't stop the harassments, it will only change the language.
2FA would be more helpful, or simply using a DDOS protection like CloudFlare.
Maybe you should grow a thicker brain


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Memoir said:


> My "solution" is to not put up with the bullshit. Call it out, and dole out applicable punishment. Harassing someone is already a shitty move, being persistent with it is a new level of low. If this person needs help, then hopefully his local authority can help with that venture. It's a dangerous mindset to have when you say "grow thicker skin". Just sounds like you're excusing the behavior.


Agreed but unfortunately in my situation it's not an option. In gbatemp's case it's to come up with a better filter and security tools. If that can't happen then it comes down to putting up with it and growing thicker skin...


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

KenniesNewName said:


> Report situations to people that can do something about it, staff are handling the situation in a terrific situation, I would agree it would be nice to have certain pop up reminders of rules around the site so people will know what to do but staff are doing the best they can.


Agreed, the staff and moderators are great but... the solution is, what exactly?


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

elk1007 said:


> More filters won't stop the harassments, it will only change the language.
> 2FA would be more helpful, or simply using a DDOS protection like CloudFlare.
> Maybe you should grow a thicker brain


Agreed, most filters are easily bypassed in the first place no matter how sophisticated. Just get a wide latin keyboard config and that already goes past most.. This entire situation relating to this thread honestly just sucks though, I get that almost everyone deals with it like @DCarnage said but that doesn't mean the situation is suddenly different; it's still not really okay.


elk1007 said:


> 2FA would be more helpful, or simply using a DDOS protection like CloudFlare.


2FA would be useful but like most things it's kind of a bandaid, just a matter of time until someone gets down a groove to getting past it, from what I saw by OP this person (and others) are extremely persistent as it's been going on over a year, 2FA would simply slow down the inevitable. [ Not a bad suggestion though  ]


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> Agreed, the staff and moderators are great but... the solution is, what exactly?


Just like in life if someone continues to harass you report it to the police and let proper authorities get involved, for someone in IT you should be well aware how easy it is to get past any security system on the internet.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, people get around security and it sucks. Do you really think that the authorities in the US are going to get involved with a post on an internet forum? I mean seriously?! The teachers want me to block all "unblocked Google site games", I can but unfortunately it will block all other Google services as well. Solution? Better classroom management and consequences. Do you think they're going to do that? Nah.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> Yes, people get around security and it sucks. Do you really think that the authorities in the US are going to get involved with a post on an internet forum? I mean seriously?! The teachers want me to block all "unblocked Google site games", I can but unfortunately it will block all other Google services as well. Solution? Better classroom management and consequences. Do you think they're going to do that? Nah.


Uh yeah online harassment is a thing police kind of take seriously these days.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

Korozin said:


> Agreed, most filters are easily bypassed in the first place no matter how sophisticated. Just get a wide latin keyboard config and that already goes past most.. This entire situation relating to this thread honestly just sucks though, I get that almost everyone deals with it like @DCarnage said but that doesn't mean the situation is suddenly different; it's still not really okay.
> 
> 2FA would be useful but like most things it's kind of a bandaid, just a matter of time until someone gets down a groove to getting past it, from what I saw by OP this person (and others) are extremely persistent as it's been going on over a year, 2FA would simply slow down the inevitable. [ Not a bad suggestion though  ]



There is probably a workaround for cell phone 2FA (number spoofing perhaps).
I think there is a distinction between a single person publicly harrassing and general cyber protection from spam/ad/scam groups that most websites deal with.

There's only one solution that isn't a bandaid. 
I think fines and jailtime are enough punishment.


Spoiler: fwiw



I don't personally support The_ Final Solution _


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

@elk1007 true, dealing with individuals usually goes one of two ways, either A: they give up after a bit since they realize people catch on to  them, or B: if they're persistent as seems to be the case with many of people's issues here, they keep at it and since they're one person can end up slipping past undetected until they harass / cause harm.. etc.

While it's true that there aren't many solutions other than band-aid esque things, they can still help.. 2FA can be bypassed relatively easily yes, but it also depends on how lenient they are with it. Some require you to constantly verify this information and bypassing with a temp spoof or tempmail will only get you so far (unless you create configs for his thing specifically [burner phones also are _usually_ temporary]) Most authentication features now are also able to detect things like TempMail in the first place along with sites that provide online SMS features (Take Discord for example, damn near impossible to get verified unless you have a real device to do so with [Yes I know it's possible without, just a royal pain in the ass.])

With all of that in mind though there certainly are preventative measures that can be taken without having to resort to the _Final Solution_ I personally only see that as necessary if the situation truly warrants it. Which in the OPs case at this point I think it's safe to assume it's within reasonable action, as a straight year of harrassment is not acceptable.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

elk1007 said:


> There is probably a workaround for cell phone 2FA (number spoofing perhaps).
> I think there is a distinction between a single person publicly harrassing and general cyber protection from spam/ad/scam groups that most websites deal with.
> 
> There's only one solution that isn't a bandaid.
> ...


I like that, 2FA attached to a cell is a good idea. Unfortunately, fines and jailtime will not work in some countries. Hopefully something good comes out of this thread instead of "thicker skin" because that's the only thing I can do atm.


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> I like that, 2FA attached to a cell is a good idea. Unfortunately, fines and jailtime will not work in some countries. Hopefully something good comes out of this thread instead of "thicker skin" because that's the only thing I can do atm.


You can also attach procedures to your 2FA that requires constant verification of said information, thus rooting out most illigitimate means of verification. Would it be annoying to most users? Probably, but it could also help weed out unsavory people. Not the best solution, but it's just the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

Korozin said:


> @elk1007 true, dealing with individuals usually goes one of two ways, either A: they give up after a bit since they realize people catch on to  them, or B: if they're persistent as seems to be the case with many of people's issues here, they keep at it and since they're one person can end up slipping past undetected until they harass / cause harm.. etc.
> 
> While it's true that there aren't many solutions other than band-aid esque things, they can still help.. 2*FA can be bypassed relatively easily yes, but it also depends on how lenient they are with it. Some require you to constantly verify this information and bypassing with a temp spoof or tempmail will only get you so far (unless you create configs for his thing specifically [burner phones also are usually temporary]) Most authentication features now are also able to detect things like TempMail in the first place along with sites that provide online SMS features (Take Discord for example, damn near impossible to get verified unless you have a real device to do so with* [Yes I know it's possible without, just a royal pain in the ass.])
> 
> With all of that in mind though there certainly are preventative measures that can be taken without having to resort to the _Final Solution_ I personally only see that as necessary if the situation truly warrants it. Which in the OPs case at this point I think it's safe to assume it's within reasonable action, as a straight year of harrassment is not acceptable.



These are good points.
Discord is indeed hard to smurf; I have tried for benign purposes 

I know some people get court punishments where they are not allowed to access the internet or own certain devices.


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

elk1007 said:


> These are good points.
> Discord is indeed hard to smurf; I have tried for benign purposes
> 
> I know some people get court punishments where they are not allowed to access the internet or own certain devices.


That is true, I've seen people talk about that in this thread already, and have seen real life applications of it as well. When people are deemed to be dangerous to themselves or others with access of such devices or connectivity it's best to just- how should I say.. Give them the equivalent of a time out until they learn to chill. Won't work for everyone; that's almost guaranteed.. but it can most certainly help keep them from causing or being involved in any more _incidents_


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Korozin said:


> You can also attach procedures to your 2FA that requires constant verification of said information, thus rooting out most illigitimate means of verification. Would it be annoying to most users? Probably, but it could also help weed out unsavory people. Not the best solution, but it's just the first thing that comes to mind.


Mods, this ^^^


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Now, I will say this and it's nothing against people here but all people in general. It makes me sad that most people will attack each other for their opinions rather than working together to come up with a solution to a problem. I'm not one to attack another but have been attacked many times as most of you have been as well. Why can't we listen to someone's opinion and make a compromise to fix the issue at hand? Everyone above this post have opinions and a few have some good solutions. IMO, Korozin has the best solution, good person right there. Can't we be more like Korozin?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Jayro said:


> @The Catboy is an amazingly kind and complex person, and I'm glad we're friends. They don't deserve this harassment in the slightest.


I try my best, I am glad we are friends too!


----------



## Korozin (Jun 1, 2022)

DCarnage said:


> Now, I will say this and it's nothing against people here but all people in general. It makes me sad that most people will attack each other for their opinions rather than working together to come up with a solution to a problem. I'm not one to attack another but have been attacked many times as most of you have been as well. Why can't we listen to someone's opinion and make a compromise to fix the issue at hand? Everyone above this post have opinions and a few have some good solutions. IMO, Korozin has the best solution, good person right there. Can't we be more like Korozin?


I agree, people constantly butting heads will not get anyone anywhere except in a realm of pure frustration. Also I appreciate your comments about me but my solutions are just quickly thought up ideas, mayhaps if someone took up the idea and built upon it, it could work as other companies / forums what have you have done similar things in the past (hence my Discord example) I agree with the sentiment though, you're a good person


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 1, 2022)

Korozin said:


> I agree, people constantly butting heads will not get anyone anywhere except in a realm of pure frustration. Also I appreciate your comments about me but my solutions are just quickly thought up ideas, mayhaps if someone took up the idea and built upon it, it could work as other companies / forums what have you have done similar things in the past (hence my Discord example) I agree with the sentiment though, you're a good person


Much love, have a great night (or morning, not sure where you live). I love the community that is here, good people.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

elk1007 said:


> Could GBATemp create 2 tiers of user based on cell phone verification (I think it's called 2Factor Auth??)
> Lower tier can only post in EOF





Korozin said:


> You can also attach procedures to your 2FA that requires constant verification of said information, thus rooting out most illigitimate means of verification. Would it be annoying to most users? Probably, but it could also help weed out unsavory people. Not the best solution, but it's just the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2022)

This should be a lesson to everyone not just the fuckhead this thread is aimed at. We take harassment of our staff and members very seriously and do not just lay back and take it. The staff here are very clever and very sleuthy and not the type of people you should try to outsmart. We have accumulated scarily detailed dossiers on people in the past who have been harassing us and have passed that information on to authorities, family, ISPs etc before many times.

Do not think because we are a smaller site you can get away with messing with us. If anything we are more likely to take action than the giant sites out there so be warned.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2022)

Ah.  So this is just a subtle warning "to the rest of us".



p1ngpong said:


> We take harassment of our staff and members very seriously and do not just lay back and take it.



"What do you think guys?  He seems dangerous.  Should we call the police?  Let's roast him until someone says something no-one thought of before."


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Ah.  So this is just a subtle warning "to the rest of us".
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think guys?  He seems dangerous.  Should we call the police?  Let's roast him until someone says something no-one thought of before."


Yes Tabazer the wise, give us the best solution then?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Yes Tabazer the wise, give us the best solution then?


I'm confused about the presumption that you are looking for a solution.  The guy loves you more than he loves himself.  He rated you on par with Google.  It's obvious to me that you don't actually see risk, otherwise you wouldn't be saying,"what you you think, tell me what you think in the comments!", or make posts that would provoke more activity from him.  Maybe it's an ongoing joke, and you want to seek approval from the community at large by presenting it as a "genuine concern".  Maybe you like faking outrage because you don't want to confront your parents about your growing pains.

To me this reads like a humblebrag alluding to the idea that "we do dangerous work here".  With P1ngs latest clarification, "don't annoy us or we might put you on blast," it kind of destroys the whole message presented in the first place.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I'm confused about the presumption that you are looking for a solution.  The guy loves you more than he loves himself.  He rated you on par with Google.  It's obvious to me that you don't actually see risk, otherwise you wouldn't be saying,"what you you think, tell me what you think in the comments!", or make posts that would obviously provoke more activity from him.  Maybe it's an ongoing joke, and you want to seek approval from the community at large by presenting it as a "genuine concern".  Maybe you like faking outrage when called out.
> 
> To me this reads like a humblebrag alluding to the idea that "we do dangerous work here".  With P1ngs latest clarification, "don't annoy us or we might put you on blast," it kind of destroys the whole message presented in the first place.


Nah, after X amount of death threats. A lot of slandering, a lot of trying to reason with the individual, getting the police involved atleast in one accuation, having other sites contact us about him etc.

But we gotten told by the police that they don't really care. At least just from one source doing the reporting. I've suggest methods how to block him, sadly all the ways is also extremely easy to bypass. We know for example previous offenders here, just registered a new account but have behaved. So we given a bit of leeway to it.

But this individual absolutely have something lost in the head. He wants to be seen as some "omnipotent" being. He been spamming disgusting things in the chat, on the boards etc. So people can now know we actually try to handle it.

I for one wasn't awake when this was posted, but I don't mind it. If he now wanted the attention, he have gotten it.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I'm confused about the presumption that you are looking for a solution.  The guy loves you more than he loves himself.  He rated you on par with Google.  It's obvious to me that you don't actually see risk, otherwise you wouldn't be asking "what you you think, tell me what you think in the comments!".
> 
> To me this reads like a humblebrag alluding to the idea that "we do dangerous work here".  With P1ngs latest clarification, "don't annoy us or we might put you on blast"


I believe there is a risk indeed. The OP do not tell where the person is, but looks like it is within some or many member's range. I other words, a personal "meeting" may occur. That is really dangerous. You do not see the staff shitting on their pants right now, I believe that is what you thinking, but those stuff do escalate, you know that.

The good news is that law enforcement is taking place apparently after all, nowadays, online harassment is a crime pretty much anywhere.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Nah, after X amount of death threats. A lot of slandering, a lot of trying to reason with the individual, getting the police involved atleast in one accuation, having other sites contact us about him etc.
> 
> But we gotten told by the police that they don't really care. At least just from one source doing the reporting. I've suggest methods how to block him, sadly all the ways is also extremely easy to bypass. We know for example previous offenders here, just registered a new account but have behaved. So we given a bit of leeway to it.
> 
> ...



It seems like, as I have hinted before, the OP is requesting some sort of vigilante response.  If you were afraid of the guy, would you publicly disclose that the police aren't interested in protecting you?  (not saying that you, personally,  are afraid or should be)


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It seems like, as I have hinted before, the OP is requesting some sort of vigilante response.  If you were afraid of the guy, would you publicly disclose that the police aren't interested in protecting you?  (not saying that you, personally,  are afraid or should be)


I'm on the other side of the world. I'm fine personally! I don't have anything to worry about at all. For me personally it's just a bug on the wall that refuse to go away. Always coming back. But hopefully this person now knows we know about him, where he is and we can escalate further if need be. It's not like we don't collect evidence or something ;P


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2022)

If he hasn't stopped by now, I don't think that he will stop because of this thread.  If anything, he is probably feeling like a celebrity.

I think he wants to be caught, and for some reason your actions are failing to deliver.  He'll probably escalate.  For those who are genuinely afraid, don't meet up with him.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> If he hasn't stopped by now, I don't think that he will stop because of this thread.  If anything, he is probably feeling like a celebrity.
> 
> I think he wants to be caught, and for some reason your actions are failing to deliver.  He'll probably escalate.  For those who are genuinely afraid, don't meet up with him.


I guess I need to call his mommy then :3 (Yes, I do have that number)


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2022)

If you haven't tried it already, I do think that would be more effective.


----------



## Chary (Jun 1, 2022)

Is there some residual annoyance from this doofus throwing himself at the wall endlessly for over a year, and us having to clean up his tantrums? Yes, obviously. 

I'm not a fan of giving him any attention. But after trying to attack our users, to the point where it requires a police report (that does nothing) does bring major concern. Above all else, this site values its community. If there's a threat to anyone, especially given how dangerous these types of isolated trolls can be--who knows what they might do--it's worth addressing, both by asking if anyone has any better ideas than we do, and for the sake of being transparent.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Ah.  So this is just a subtle warning "to the rest of us".
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think guys?  He seems dangerous.  Should we call the police?  Let's roast him until someone says something no-one thought of before."


None of this applies to the 99.99% of decent members and even not so decent members out there. It applies to the nutjobs who go on year long vendettas against us and other members. They need to know they will not get away with it just because they are sitting behind a computer screen. I doubt you have any experience in this sort of thing, it shows from your comments. But naming and shaming and showing that you are onto someone in real life is a very affective tool that is reserved for the worst of the worst. It has worked in the past against this very sort of person and appears to be working in this instance also.

Looking at the rest of your posts here I am not sure what you are trying to achieve. You are accusing the site owner of trying to raise a vigilante response? Costello has been the site admin here for 20 years and I challenge anyone to find better ones than him or shaun. Quite frankly how dare you even suggest that, that is a very serious accusation to throw around here. You need to retract that comment and apologise.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 1, 2022)

sadly the law enforcement in most places can't/won't do anything about mentally ill people ever since asylums started being shut down, unless they commit a serious crime


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 1, 2022)

Damn, that seriously sucks.

While I'm not very active in the forums, this is still one of my favourite websites and for the most part, people are pretty cool around here (except when political threads are involved).

Personally, I've never been harassed (well, there were some attempts, but it was in person and easily resolved), so I can only imagine how annoying it must be.

In a way I envy the free time that guy must have. :'(


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Ah.  So this is just a subtle warning "to the rest of us".
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you think guys?  He seems dangerous.  Should we call the police?  Let's roast him until someone says something no-one thought of before."



You do understand your "free speech" speech about somebody making peoples life hell on a forum where we(Mods) do this for a hobbie to teach one and another about what we know in the gaming scene takes the fun away.

this is not a subtle warning to rest of you. there is a difference between "free speech" and "free doing what the fuck you want, without thinking about another human being".

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1st) now on the matter on it self. about "Clancy". I think his a ill person who needs treatment but the system is so broken he cant get the treatment which he needs. but is it mods problem to deal with a ill person who keeps harassing them or the mod team?

2nd) i know personally mentally ill people and they are 99% the victims not the other way round. the one's i meet either dont even use internet or keep to themselves on the web. so im like confused if he needs ill or what.

3rd) i mean Clancy was fine, was what i even call a good member in the 360 section. but one day its like he snapped. again which leads to its not our problem or is he even ill or what.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Flame said:


> 2nd) i know personally mentally ill people and they are 99% the victims not the other way round. the one's i meet either dont even use internet or keep to themselves on the web. so im like confused if he needs ill or what.
> 
> 3rd) i mean Clancy was fine, was what i even call a good member in the 360 section. but one day its like he snapped. again which leads to its not our problem or is he even ill or what.


Same here, considering I spend much of my time with mentally ill people. Most of them are just doing their best to get through life with what's been handed to them. It's rare for me to meet anyone who's actually a threat to others, intentionally or unintentionally.
Clancy and I actually used to help each other in the DS and 3DS scenes and I recently ran into those old posts showing he wasn't always like this. Something happened in his life and it's alarming how quickly his mental health has spiraled out of control.


----------



## elk1007 (Jun 1, 2022)

Let this be a warning to the rest of you


----------



## tabzer (Jun 2, 2022)

p1ngpong said:


> They need to know they will not get away with it just because they are sitting behind a computer screen.



You say that, but it looks like this thread is evidence of the contrary.  



p1ngpong said:


> You are accusing the site owner of trying to raise a vigilante response?



The intention is unclear.  Maybe it's just to vent/air the laundry, or seek emotional support.  Maybe it's to communicate an ambiguous threat.  It doesn't seem like there is consensus on a particular goal.  If you are trying to resolve an issue by naming and shaming, good luck.  If you want to call his mom, I recommend.  If you are scared, you should know that the real dangerous people are the ones that hide their intentions.  Don't open your home, family, or person to the internet.

I don't envy mods.



Flame said:


> 1st) now on the matter on it self. about "Clancy". I think his a ill person who needs treatment but the system is so broken he cant get the treatment which he needs. but is it mods problem to deal with a ill person who keeps harassing them or the mod team?



Yes.  If there is nothing else that you can do, and he still bothers you, it is your problem.  If you want to treat him like spam mail, or try to personally help him, it's your decision and "your problem".  I don't get what you are saying.  It's unfair?

I can relate to the rest of what you say.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2022)

I have bipolar as well, which is why I'm on disability.  It's really easy to get yourself agitated.  I sometimes wake up agitated actually.  Lost lots of friends because of it.  It does sound like that's what this guy has.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I have bipolar as well, which is why I'm on disability.  It's really easy to get yourself agitated.  I sometimes wake up agitated actually.  Lost lots of friends because of it.  It does sound like that's what this guy has.


He doesn't have bipolar. He is just full of Chem X and LSD Y


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 2, 2022)

I was right then... I think?

By saying that this sounds more like a "Trolling got too far" scenario rather than an actual threat that could potentially escalate into some serious crimes.

I haven't seen the fuckhead around anymore in the Chatbox nor in the Memenox or this thread (_thanks Master, that's a nice adjective_) and I don't think we will in a while.

Has he harassed you (mods/staff/users) *recently*?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 2, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I think I was right then... I think?
> 
> By saying that this sounds more like a "Trolling got too far" scenario rather than an actual threat that could potentially escalate into some serious crimes.
> 
> ...


Last week I think?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 2, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Last week I think?


When this thread was brought up, right?
Unless you're referring to harassment in other places other than GBAtemp.

Again, I'll repeat myself: If you guys has contact info, tell his parents/tutors about his behavior.
Since police hasn't done anything, fill an accusation separatedly against him. Accumulated charges (from different persons) against him will speak louder than "GBATEMP vs  one guy".

Or take him to the nearest school and it'll get solved in a more effective way? 
(_just kidding with this last one, please don't ban me_)


----------



## linuxares (Jun 2, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> When this thread was brought up, right?
> Unless you're referring to harassment in other places other than GBAtemp.
> 
> Again, I'll repeat myself: If you guys has contact info, tell his parents/tutors about his behavior.
> ...


The guy is believe it or not in is 20s...


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 2, 2022)

linuxares said:


> The guy is believe it or not in is 20s...



He told (me) he's 25.
My god, so it's true?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2022)

linuxares said:


> He doesn't have bipolar. He is just full of Chem X and LSD Y


being drug-fueled or alcohol-fueled will do it too.    as for me, instead of getting agitated or getting into fights with people on temp, I just put them on my ignore list, so I don't have to see their posts.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 4, 2022)

I want to apologize for what I said before underplaying the threat this was to people. This is serious


----------



## godreborn (Jun 4, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I want to apologize for what I said before underplaying the threat this was to people. This is serious



I didn't see what you said, but I respect people who can pony up to their mistakes.  god knows, I've made a lot of them myself, but I always apologize if that happens.  I'm empathetic like that.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't have any good advice for this, it is a rather strange/modern phenomenon. Calling the mother is kind of an awkward move, and if he is in a state like that to begin with, it might not be of any use.

Did this approach of adressing the issue publicly have any effect so far?

I kind of roll with the punches when I encounter bully personalities, but this is on another level.


----------



## Elodain (Jun 4, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Last week I think?





Creamu said:


> Did this approach of addressing the issue publicly have any effect so far?


Seems like it, for the time being at least.

Obviously I have no idea what is going on in this individual's mind But there might be a possibility that once he realized the potential for actual legal action against him, jail/prison time, and the subsequent prohibition from using the internet during a probation/parole term has made him start reflecting on weather this is all worth it.

Wishful thinking, but you never know.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 4, 2022)

Elodain said:


> Seems like it, for the time being at least.
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what is going on in this individual's mind But there might be a possibility that once he realized the potential for actual legal action against him, jail/prison time, and the subsequent prohibition from using the internet during a probation/parole term has made him start reflecting on weather this is all worth it.
> 
> Wishful thinking, but you never know.


Thank you for the response. I hope you are right and that he has considered a different path.

If he reads this, I want to say that I wish him all the best.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)

Elodain said:


> Seems like it, for the time being at least.
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what is going on in this individual's mind But there might be a possibility that once he realized the potential for actual legal action against him, jail/prison time, and the subsequent prohibition from using the internet during a probation/parole term has made him start reflecting on weather this is all worth it.
> 
> Wishful thinking, but you never know.


I haven't seen any of his posts for a while,  here or the Meme Box.. I hope he finally let go of it. It's not doing any good to anyone (including himself)..


----------



## godreborn (Jun 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I haven't seen any of his posts for a while,  here or the Meme Box.. I hope he finally let go of it. It's not doing any good to anyone (including himself)..


I haven't seen any of his posts recently either, and I'm on here all day, and sometimes night.  I do remember clancy de enlightened though.  I remember the name, but I don't recall the tirades.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2022)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I haven't seen any of his posts recently either, and I'm on here all day, and sometimes night.  I do remember clancy de enlightened though.  I remember the name, but I don't recall the tirades.


I meant after this thread was made.. He (always) goes directly to the Meme Box after creating a new account, and sometimes he goes to the chit-chat box too..


----------



## godreborn (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't go to that thread, and I don't think it's part of the normal last post set of threads.  that's probably why I haven't noticed.  I don't chat in the chat box too often either.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 4, 2022)

Honestly I'd say to report him to the police again, I think there's some kind of internet police in the US or something. I don't really know how things work outside Italy law-wise. Besides, why does this guy hate GBATemp so much to the point where he's straight up harassing the staffers? Legit curious. He's not thinking straight if he takes an insane amount of drugs and alcool though. Just wondering why of all the forums/websites online he took GBATemp as his main objective.

About the multiple accounts thing, isn't there like a way to prevent people from using temporary emails so he has to waste much more time in making the email with GMail/Outlook/whatever?


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jun 5, 2022)

I've found this thread just now, and...holy shit. Holy fucking shit. I swear the dude is a real threat. I'd lock him up in a jail


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> I've found this thread just now, and...holy shit. Holy fucking shit. I swear the dude is a real threat. I'd beat him to a goddamn pulp if I were to encounter him in real life


Who knows how much of a threat he truely is. Causing bodily harm to him only brings more destruction.


----------



## DolpinCube (Jun 5, 2022)

Is there any updates on this guy? Sorry if I'm being rude or anything it's just giving me anxiety if something like this happens and I dont know if its taken care of.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 5, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I’ve literally called the police due to the constant harassment he’s been giving me and my community, we even got confirmation that they spoke to him. That still hasn’t deterred him and now it’s starting to escalate to further legal actions. It’s actually gotten to the point where we had to bring on new members to our staff to have constant 24 hour monitoring and completely restructure how our server is operated. He seriously needs help and it’s scary to have someone so unhinged stalking me and my community.
> I can forward along my evidence if you want to give that to the police.


good luck with that a neighbor of mine (who's also mentally ill) was threatening us all in our complex police are practicly called daily to deal with him and due to his mental instability he's protected unless it escalates to an actual crime...it did on May 30th he was FINALLY arrested for "unlawful trespass " into another neighbors apartment (personally breaking and entering would be more fitting) only spent 3 nights in jail and back to his usual BS


----------



## Elodain (Jun 5, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> unless it escalates to an actual crime...


That's kind of the thing though.

If he's really strung out on drugs, he is PROBABLY committing a crime right there. The harassment itself might not be a crime depending on various factors (but I'm pretty sure it is) but even if not, whatever drugs he's on probably ARE illegal. XD

If he's openly bragging about it online (was he I cant recall) then I would imagine that's probably cause for a search warrant.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 5, 2022)

Elodain said:


> That's kind of the thing though.
> 
> If he's really strung out on drugs, he is PROBABLY committing a crime right there. The harassment itself might not be a crime depending on various factors (but I'm pretty sure it is) but even if not, whatever drugs he's on probably ARE illegal. XD
> 
> If he's openly bragging about it online (was he I cant recall) then I would imagine that's probably cause for a search warrant.


not talking bout this post i mean the guy in my complex (though it sounds like a simmilar issue)


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 1, 2022)

why is someone harrasing yall


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2022)

As someone who has been running a relatively large video game site for the past two decades, I can say that it isn't unusual to have to deal with idiots who think they rule the world. We ban dozens of people every day: spambots mostly, but also people who post threats, who post atrocities, and whatnot.

But there's been one single guy that has been continuously harrassing us for over a year now. That guy is known on the internet as "Clancy" or "clancydaenlightened" on Twitter.

You may think I am exaggerating, because this sounds unbelievable, but truly there hasn't been a single day over the past year where this guy hasn't created dupe accounts, flooded our mailboxes, mass PMed our staff or members, posted threats on twitter, facebook and all that. He keeps creating dupe accounts here through Tor, proxies, VPNs, and our staff continues to block him every day. We have a team of 30+ staff members so it only takes us a second to wipe out his dupe accounts (whereas from our estimate it takes several minutes to create a dupe on our site) so we can literally do this all day.

We have had our lot of persistent assholes in the 20 years this site has existed, but none of them had been at it for more than a week or two. This guy has been at it EVERY DAY for over a year now.
Some of our moderators, having had enough with the guy, started investigating him personally to see what the deal was. Turns out this guy has got all his data out there in the open, he literally doxes himself everywhere and shows the drugs he's under, on social media. His real name, address, phone number, family members, are all easy to find or identify.

He seems to be a legitimately, severely mentally ill person, and I say this not just because of his year-long harrassment but also based on the things he posts on social media. He was recently banned from Twitter and subsequently posted this:






There is a hall of shame that exists in our collective memory at the GBAtemp mod team, and, through this thread, I wanted to share with you that we have a winner with this guy. None of us have ever had to deal with someone this deranged and bizarre.

He spends entire nights flooding our mailboxes with shit like this:





In light of what's happening in the USA lately with the mass shootings and killings, I am truly wondering if we should probably do something more practical about his behavior -- I'm talking about reporting him to the police, but certainly not doing ourselves justice. Inbetween the flood of insults there's also been threats of mass slaughter and crazy shit like that, that you wouldn't normally take seriously on the Internet. But the recent events make me wonder if not reporting him may put us, or someone else, at risk.

 A member who was frequently harrassed by Clancy has told us that they reported him to the local police already, but it doesn't look like they did anything about it -- even though the police was given a name, an address, and a phone number. Now if you have any recommendations on how to handle this properly and avoid what could be another true, real life disaster, we're all ears.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 1, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> why is someone harrasing yall


The way you chat with users and make false claims about them nearly makes me believe you're part of it


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 1, 2022)

KenniesNewName said:


> The way you chat with users and make false claims about them nearly makes me believe you're part of it


no


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> no


Short, clear, elegant.


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 1, 2022)

KenniesNewName said:


> The way you chat with users and make false claims about them nearly makes me believe you're part of it


kennies you talked about meth in the chat you can't be talking also that person that saying the can 404 gbatemp can't do that without knowing how to hack someone


----------



## XRTerra (Jul 1, 2022)

I was hoping it was just a dumb child who shouldn't be on the internet. I guess not :/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Costello said:


> we're all ears.


Didn't read 16 pages.

Dr. Phil
Ethical hackers
Facebook (I'm sure you can reach out to various people; you might be able to link even more stuff together with their network)

Black magic.

All of it, from all sides.


Alternatively, you could let the community "stone" him to ded to get out all those keyboardclickbullets....but I have a feeling half the community would get warning points......though, you could make them "soft warnings".

Lastly, maybe ask him what he wants. 



Spoiler: Hey, it could happen










Spoiler: Probably the easiest, but not the best--you have to be 



one wild kind of mudder fudder:

get him to do what this guy did.


----------



## Burorī (Jul 1, 2022)

He wanted attention and you guys gave him plenty


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 1, 2022)

Way to bump a month old topic. Just lock this already. No more can be said than what has already been. If there's some kind of meaningful update, a mod can add that info.

Edit: @H1B1Esquire Why sad? Someone bumped a topic that had no repiles for 26 days with "why is someone harrasing yall". As if it was never explained and as if there weren't 16 pages about it. Seemed like a silly question to ask.


----------

